# متجدد ومفتوح | شرح واجابة لأية استفسارات بخصوص برنامج الروبوت الانشائى Robot Structural



## mohammed ata (19 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم . 
هذا الموضوع سيكون مفتوحا ومتجددا باستمرار بهدف وضع شروحات ، والاجابة على أية استفسارات بخصوص برنامج الروبوت الخاص بالنحليل الانشائى Robot Structural Analysis Professional . 
.
فى البداية سوف نتعرف على امكانيات البرنامج :

* بالنسبة لعملية التحليل الانشائى :
- يقوم البرنامج بتحليل البلاطات المختلفة بمختلف انواعها ( Solid + Flat + Ribbed ) .
- يقوم البرنامج بتحليل السلالم بمختلف أشكالها . 
- يقوم البرنامج بتحليل الاحمال الجانبية مثل الرياح والزلازل طبقا لمجموعة الاكواد العالمية . 
- يقوم البرنامج بعمل نمذجة كاملة لأحمال الرياح ودراسة الاجهادات المتولدة على العناصر الانشائية . 
- يقوم البرنامج بتحليل الاطارات المعدنية وتصميم قطاعاتها المختلفة ( IPE - BFI - C-channel ..... etc )
- يقوم البرنامج بعمل تقسيمات بشكل احترافى لجميع الأسطح فيما يسمى ( Meshing ) . 
- يقوم البرنامج بتمثيل الأحمال المتحركة وتحليل العناصر الانشائية المعرضة لها .

* بالنسبة لعملية التصميم الانشائى :
- يقوم البرنامج بتصميم القطاعات الخرسانية سواء أعمدة او كمرات طبقا للاكواد العالمية ( الامريكى + البريطانى + الاوروبى +... الخ ) 
- يقوم البرنامج بعمل أشكال 3D للتسليح للعناصر الانشائية المختلفة .
- يقوم بعمل لوحات انشائية فى صورة ملفات PDF .
- يقوم البرنامج بعمل حصر للخرسانة وأسياخ التسليح .
- يقوم البرنامج بتصدير لوحات للقطاعات الى برنامج AutoCAD Structural Detailing الخاص برسم تفاصيل التسليح .

* بالنسبة للربط مع البرامج الأخرى :
- يمكن التصدير من برنامج الريفيت الى برنامج الروبوت وتحليل المنشأ كاملا وتصميمه واعادة القطاعات مرة أخرى الى الريفيت فى حالة تغييرها .
- يمكن الاستيراد من الاوتوكاد ورسم المنشأ كاملا .
- يمكن حفظ ملف الروبوت فى صورة ملف اوتوكاد .
.
وهناك العديد من المزايا التى يوفرها الروبوت للمهندسين المختصين بالتحليل والتصميم الانشائى لتسهيل نمذجة العناصر والمنشآت المختلفة . 
.
وسوف يتم تناول العديد من الفيديوهات والملفات التعليمية للبرنامج.

وهذه بعض الفيديوهات (باللغة العربية) لتعلم برنامج الروبوت الانشائى 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2alsh5xXJw3c2j6xkPt65vj0XDXDgAZV

وهذه صورة لنموذج استاد تم نمذجته على برنامج الروبوت .


----------



## محمود المقدم (19 سبتمبر 2014)

حزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (20 سبتمبر 2014)

تحياتي و شكري للمهندس محمد عطا على جهوده الكبيرة في شرح البرنامج ..
أولا : أود أن أسأل عن أداء البرنامج في تحليل و تصميم المنشئات العالية ..
ثانيا : نأمل ان تقوم بشرح صوت و صورة لاعداد نموذج (لمبنى غير منتظم الشكل)على الروبوت باستيراده من الأوتوكاد ثم عمل التقسيم للأسقف و اعاده تصديره لبرنامج الأوتوكاد حيث أن هذه الطريقة تهم الكثير من الزملاء ..
تحياتي


----------



## mohammed ata (20 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم .
البرنامج يمكنه تحليل المنشآت العالية بكفاءة ، وذلك بالطرق المختلفة لتحليل هذه الاحمال . 
.
بالنسبة لتحليل احمال الرياح والزلازل ، قد قمت بشرح فيديو لمدة ساعتين ، يقوم بشرح كيفية تطبيق حمل الرياح والزلازل على المنشأ ، لمشاهدة هذا الفيديو 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LX0GxYtXes&index=5&list=PL2alsh5xXJw3c2j6xkPt65vj0XDXDgAZV
.
بالنسبة للاستيراد من برنامج الاوتوكاد ، قمت بشرح ذلك خلال هذا الفيديو خلال الثلث ساعة الاخيرة من الفيديو .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCbrS3JK0cA&index=1&list=PL2alsh5xXJw3c2j6xkPt65vj0XDXDgAZV
.
وقريبا ، ان شاء الرحمن ، هشرح كيف يتم نمذجة منشأ غير منتظم على RSA وتحليله زلزاليا وتطبيق أحمال الرياح عليه أيضا . 
وأيضا يتم تناول تقسيم البلاطات أتوماتيكيا طبقا لامكانيات البرنامج الرائعة فى عملية التقسيم ( Meshing ) .


----------



## mohammed ata (20 سبتمبر 2014)

عملية تقسيم الأسطح ذات الاشكال الغير منتظمة وتصدير ال Meshing الى برنامج الاوتوكاد ، من خلال هذا الفيديو.
.

http://screencast.com/t/T8YZXcXqaD


----------



## عمر عبدالله (20 سبتمبر 2014)

يعنى نقول لبرامج csi مع السلامة هههههههه
وفقكم الله وانشاء الله نحاول التاقلم مع البرنامج من خلال هذه الدورة جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## hopeful 7 (20 سبتمبر 2014)

حزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد العراقي (20 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا اخ محمد عطا


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (20 سبتمبر 2014)

عمر عبدالله قال:


> يعنى نقول لبرامج csi مع السلامة هههههههه
> وفقكم الله وانشاء الله نحاول التاقلم مع البرنامج من خلال هذه الدورة جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


شخصيا أعتمد على الروبوت في تقسيم خلايا الاسقف الغير منتظمة و تصديرها للكاد ثثم الى برامج شركة csi و ذلك لا يمنع أن برنامج الروبوت يتميز في عدة نقاط ..
تحياتي


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (20 سبتمبر 2014)

الموضوع مهم وجميل ومتجدد . شكرا مهندس محمد عطا 
وأتمنى من الإدارة تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## mohammed ata (20 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم (1) 

- عند التعامل مع برنامج الروبوت الانشائى عليك أن تختار وتحدد ال Module الذى ستقوم بالعمل داخله ، حيث يختلف كل Module عن الاخر فى اختلافات جوهرية تسهل على المهندس المستخدم عملية النمذجة للمنشآت المختلفة .
يوجد بالبرنامج عدد Modules 16 كا منهم مخصص لفصيلة معينة من المنشآت ، حيث يختلف ال Module الخاص بأحمال الرياح والزلازل عن الاخر المختص بتصميم القطاعات عن الاخر المختص بتصميم الوصلات المعدنية وأيضا الاطارات سواء الخرسانية او المعدنية .
.
There are 16 modules for RSA to work.
.
1-Building design (تصميم المبانى )
it is main module for buildings on which you can define seismic loads for high rise buildings . You can also define stories . 
يستخدم فى نمذجة المنشآت التى يتم تعريفها على هيئة أدوار وتعريف أحمال الزلازل
.
2- 3D frame design 
to design frames in XYZ coordinates
يستخدم فى تحليل وتصميم الاطارات ثلاثية الابعاد 
.
3- 2D frame design 
It is a special case from 3D frame design . It is used to design frames in XZ coordinates.
يستخدم فى تحليل وتصميم الاطارات ثنائية الابعاد 
.
4- Shell design 
It is used to design shells and special structures such as tanks , cylinders and stairs . You can model any structures that can't be defined in previous modules .
يستخدم فى تحليل وتصميم المنشآت الخاصة مثل الخزانات الدائرية او المستطيلة والاسطوانات والسلالم والقشريات بشكل عام .
.
5- RC elements design 
It is used to design structure elements ( column + beam + foundations + connections ) .
يستخدم فى تصميم العناصر الانشائية مثل الاعمدة والكمرات والقواعد والحوائط والكمرات العميقة ، واظهار تفاصي التسليح فى شكل ثلاثى الابعاد ، وعمل لوحات وعمل النوتة الحسابية كاملة طبقا للأكواد العالمية المختلفة الموجودة بالبرنامج ، كما يمكن تصدير الرسومات الى ملف اوتوكاد AutoCAD structure detailing الخاص بتفاصيل التسليح .
.
6-Connection design 
It is used to design connection between column and rafter with known straining actions.
تصميم الوصلات المعدنية بين الاعمدة والكمرات منفردة بأشكالها المختلفة ، كما يمكن تصميم وصلات الجمالون بأشكالها المختلفة ، وأيضا تصمصم الوصلة بين الأعمدة والقواعد بأشكالها المختلفة .
.
7- Section definition 
It is used to define any special sections to add to the program's database.
تعريف القطاعات ، يستخدم فى اضافة انواع قطاعات اخرى فى حالة عدم وجودها فى قاعدة بيانات البرنامج ، سواء بأشكال منتظمة او غير منتظمة .
.
8 - 3D trusses design 
It is used to model and analyse 3D trusses 
يستخدم لنمذجة وتحليل الجمالونات ثلاثية الابعاد .
.
9- 2D trusses 
It is used o model and analyse 2D trusses 
يستخدم لنمذجة وتحليل الجمالونات ثلاثية الابعاد ، ويعتبر هذا النموذج جزء من النموذج السابق رقم 8 حيث يمكن نمذجة الجمالون ثنائى الابعاد على ثلاثى الابعاد . 
.
10- Plate design 
It is used to analyse and design of surface plates such as slabs and mats - only plates 
يستخدم لنمذجة وتحليل وتصميم الالوح الخرسانية مثل البلاطات واللبشة وأى سطح أفقى معرض للأحمال المختلفة . 
.
11- Grillage design 
It is used to analyse grillage structures (e.g. paneled beams ) 
يستخدم فى تحليل ونمذجة المنشآت على هيئة قضبان متداخلة مثل سقف ال Paneled beams 
.
12- Volumetric design 
It is used to model and analyse volumetric structures
يستخدم لنمذجة وتحليل المنشآت الحجمية .
.
13- Plane stress structure design 
It is used to study the stresses on plane elements .
يستخدم فى تحليل ودراسة الاجهادات على الاسطح الافقية 
.
14- Parametrized structure design 
It is used to model and analyse parameterized structures
يستخدم فى نمذجة وتحليل المنشآت ذات المختلفة الاشكال فى الابعاد المختلفة . 
.
15- Axisymmetric structure design 
It is used to model the symmetrical structure about an axis 
يستخدم فى تحليل ونمذجة المنشآت / العناصر الانشائية المتماثلة حول محور معين .
.
16- Plane deformation structure design 
It is used to study the deformations on a structure 
.
*التالى / سيتم تناول كيفية عمل التقسيم للبلاطات على برنامج الروبوت ( Meshing )*


----------



## emadwww (21 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا لمجهودك يابشمهندس
انا اشتغلت بالفعل علي برنامج الروبوت لفتره واتعلمت جزء كبير جدا منة لكن وجدت فية مميزات وعيوب كالتالي : وارجو ان تصححني اذا وجدت أي معلومات خاطئة 
*اولا : المميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزات

**1- يوجد بة أختيار اذا كنت تريد حل البلاطة بطريقة finit element او الطريقة المبسطة (طريقة تقسيم البلاطة الي مثلثات وأشباة منحرفات )
واذا حليت اي بلاطة بطريقة الـ one way & two way فسوف تكون النتائج علي البلاطة والكمرات مطابقة 100 % للحل اليدوي
2- ومن مميزاتة ايضا اخراج التسليح بصورة جيدة ويتيح لك عمل تعديلات علي نطاق واسع علي شكل التسليح لأستخراج اللوحات بطريقة جيدة جدا
3- ومن مميزاتة عمل التقسيمات meshing بدقة عالية جدا جدا ويتيح لك التحكم فيها كما تريد 

ثانيا : العيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوب

1- صعوبة النمذجة للعناصر المختلفة مقارنة ببرنامج السيف والأيتابس وحتي أذا تم الأستيراد من الاوتوكاد فبيكون صعب جدا التعامل معاة وبياخد وقت طويل الي أن تستطيع نمذجة منشأ
2- بحثت طويلا عن العوامل التي تؤثر في التصميم مثل حالات تحميل الترخيم طويل الأمد - وأخذ معاملات الزحف والأنكماش في الحسابات لم أجدها في البرنامج 
3- طريقة عرض وأظهار النتائج غير جيدة 
4- خلفية شاشة البرنامج غير واضحة ابدا وألوانها غير جيدة مما يسبب الضيق اثناء العمل علية 

وبعد المقارنة مع برامج شركة csi فأن برامج (الساب والسيف والأيتابس لا يوجد لها مثيل وتعتبر رقم 1) من وجهة نظري من حيث الدقة والسرعة والمرونة 

*


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 سبتمبر 2014)

عمر عبدالله قال:


> يعنى نقول لبرامج csi مع السلامة هههههههه
> وفقكم الله وانشاء الله نحاول التاقلم مع البرنامج من خلال هذه الدورة جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتكم



لا نستطيع أن نقول ذلك 
فمجموعة برامج ال CSi فى التحليل الإنشائى لا تزال متقدمة بعض الشئ
أرجو مراجعة مشاركتى رقم 49 بذلك الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t217927-5.html


----------



## محمود يونس محمد (21 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
من خبرتي المتواضعة ارى ان الميزة الوحيدة للربوت عن ايتابس والساب والسيف بعمل التقسيمات meshing 
حيث الكثيرون يعانون من عمل التقسيم ببرامج csi ( وانا منهم طبعا ) 
ولهذا الجأ الى الروبوت غالبا .


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (21 سبتمبر 2014)

قد يكون الروبوت مميزا أيضا في تصميم المنشئات المعدنية و خصوصا الوصلات ..
و كذلك في اعداد نوتة حسابية أوضح ..
بالاضافة الى امكانية التصدير و الاستيراد من و الى العديد من البرامج مثل REVIT , AUTOCAD STRUCTURAL DETAILING an PROKON و هذه مزايا كبيرة جدا ..
تحياتي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (21 سبتمبر 2014)

emadwww قال:


> شكرا لمجهودك يابشمهندس
> انا اشتغلت بالفعل علي برنامج الروبوت لفتره واتعلمت جزء كبير جدا منة لكن وجدت فية مميزات وعيوب كالتالي : وارجو ان تصححني اذا وجدت أي معلومات خاطئة
> *اولا : المميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزات
> 
> ...


بالنسبة لتمثيل العناصر فلو قمت باستخدام برنامج revit فستجد التمثيل أسهل كثيرا كثيرا ..


----------



## eng.mostafa1990 (21 سبتمبر 2014)

ما الفرق بين كلا من :
robot structure
revit structure


----------



## asab1409 (21 سبتمبر 2014)

من أهم الطرق التي تساعد في تعلم برنامج الروبوت هو منتدى الربوت ...
وهو منتدى مدعوم من شركة اتوديسك نفسها ... ويقوم مهندسين متخصصين في البرنامج بالجواب على اي سوال يطرح في المنتدى دون شروط شراء النسخة الاصلية ... 
البرنامج كبير جدا وممتع (( والحمد لله قد قمت بعمل اكثر من مشروع على البرنامج )) وكانت النتائج جيدة جدا ,,,
موقع المنتدى ممكن الدخول عليه من نفس البرنامج من قائمة community ثم Discussion forum
أو من الرابط التالي http://forums.autodesk.com/t5/robot-structural-analysis/bd-p/351
الفديو الخاص بالتحويل من الربوت إلى الكاد موجود في المنتدى وهو عبارة عن اجابة لسوال كيف نقل الميش الى الكاد 
وجزا الله المهندس محمد خير على نقل هذا الفيديو الى هذا المنتدى المبارك ,,,
وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه 
أخوكم المهندس عبد العزيز باكرمان


----------



## asab1409 (21 سبتمبر 2014)

بالنسبة للعيوب :
1: في البرناج طرق كثيرة للنمذجة (( واختلف معاك بشكل كبير )) بل من وجهت نظري ان البرنامج سلس ومرن في نمذجة المشروع,, 
هناك عاملان اساسيان تتحكم في الموضوع ( الاول : الممارس على البرنامج تمكن المهندس من التعامل مع البرنامج بشكل سريع وافضل ) ( والعامل الثاني : مقارنة البرنامج مع برامج csi فطريقة النمذجة والادخال تختلف من برنامج للاخر فلكل برنامج طريقته الخاصة في النمذجة ))

2: بالنسبة للترخيم طويل الامد واخذ معاملات الزحف يقوم البرنامج بحسابها ولاكن في مراحل معينه (( مثلا في الجسور يقوم البرنامج بحسابه بعد provided reiforcement )) والبلاطات بعد مرحلة اخرى 

3: النسبة للخلفية ممكن تغيير اللون والتحكم في ذلك بشكل كبير ,,

تقبل تحياتي 
م , عبد العزيز باكرمان


----------



## asab1409 (21 سبتمبر 2014)

emadwww قال:


> شكرا لمجهودك يابشمهندس
> انا اشتغلت بالفعل علي برنامج الروبوت لفتره واتعلمت جزء كبير جدا منة لكن وجدت فية مميزات وعيوب كالتالي : وارجو ان تصححني اذا وجدت أي معلومات خاطئة
> *اولا : المميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزات
> 
> ...



بالنسبة للعيوب :
1: في البرناج طرق كثيرة للنمذجة (( واختلف معاك بشكل كبير )) بل من وجهت نظري ان البرنامج سلس ومرن في نمذجة المشروع,, 
هناك عاملان اساسيان تتحكم في الموضوع ( الاول : الممارس على البرنامج تمكن المهندس من التعامل مع البرنامج بشكل سريع وافضل ) ( والعامل الثاني : مقارنة البرنامج مع برامج csi فطريقة النمذجة والادخال تختلف من برنامج للاخر فلكل برنامج طريقته الخاصة في النمذجة ))

2: بالنسبة للترخيم طويل الامد واخذ معاملات الزحف يقوم البرنامج بحسابها ولاكن في مراحل معينه (( مثلا في الجسور يقوم البرنامج بحسابه بعد provided reiforcement )) والبلاطات بعد مرحلة اخرى ​5.png

3: النسبة للخلفية ممكن تغيير اللون والتحكم في ذلك بشكل كبير ,,

تقبل تحياتي 
م , عبد العزيز باكرمان​


----------



## mohammed ata (21 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ، تحياتى للجميع للمشاركة فى هذا الموضوع .
أولا / هذا الموضوع لشرح والاجابة على أية استفسارات لبرنامج الروبوت الانشائى ، وأرجو من الجميع أن يركز على هذه النقطة ـ وعدم الحياد عنها ، لأن البرنامج يستحق التعلم ، وأقدر جميع البرامج الاخرى ، فهى متاحة للجميع ، ولكل مهندس العمل على أى منها كيفما شاء ومتى شاء .

ثانيا / البرنامج كما قلت سابقا به العديد من المميزات الرائعة والمفيدة جدا ، وبالنسبة للعيوب التى تم ذكرها /
- هناك طريقة سهلة لنمذجة ملف اوتوكاد على البرنامج سيتم تناولها هنا .
- اما بالنسبة ل Long term deflection فقد تكرم م/ عبد العزيز باكرمان بتناولها فى الصورة المرفوعة فشكرا جزيلا له .
- من الممكن ان تغير الخلفية وبيئة العمل كما تريد من ( Tools >> preferences ) .
- النمذجة عليه تتوقف على مدى قدرتك على التعامل بسهولة وفترة عملك على البرنامج تسهل عليك هذه المهمة .

* تحية ل م/عبد العزيز باكرمان ، على رده ، حيث ان هذا يدل على انه من المهتمين والفاهمين جيدا لبرنامج الروبوت ، وأتمنى ان يشاركنا دائما فى هذا الموضوع للوصول الى أقصى استفادة . 

وأخيرا / الشكر كل الشكر الى كل الشركات الهندسية المحترمة أمثال CSI - Autodesk - Bentley - Midas وغيرها من الشركات الهندسية ا وذلك لاسهاماتهم المحترمة والمقدرة فى اعلاء شأن المجال الهندسى والعمل دائما على تسهيل مهمة المهندس والارتقاء بقيمته .


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (21 سبتمبر 2014)

لذلك تم تثبيت الموضوع لتوسيع الدائرة المعرفية للبرامج الانشائية و سنواصل معك ان شاء الله مع جزيل الشكر و خاص التحية


----------



## emadwww (21 سبتمبر 2014)

ونحن معك بشمهندس محمد عطيه
ان شاء الله نتعلم الكثير من خبايا هذا البرنامج معك 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## wd518 (22 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا على تثبيت الموضوع 
انا عندي سؤال بسيط : هل يمكن اضافة الاقطار (14-20-) الى الكود aci318 
و اذا ممكن ياريت الطريقه او فايل ب اعدادات الكود
شكرااا


----------



## emadwww (22 سبتمبر 2014)

السادة الزملاء ....................المحترمين

مرفق صورة تحتوي علي كمرة مستمرة تم حلها علي برنامج 
السيف والايتابس والروبوت والساب- والحل اليدوي ايضا 

ولكن يوجد أختلاف في النتائج عن الحل اليدوي الا برنامج الروبوت مماثل تماما للحل اليدوي - فأرجو من السادة المهندسين توضيح لماذا برامج الـ csi بتختلف النتائج فيها عن الحل اليدوي.


----------



## asab1409 (23 سبتمبر 2014)

wd518 قال:


> شكرا على تثبيت الموضوع
> انا عندي سؤال بسيط : هل يمكن اضافة الاقطار (14-20-) الى الكود aci318
> و اذا ممكن ياريت الطريقه او فايل ب اعدادات الكود
> شكرااا






تقبل تحياتي 
عبدالعزيز باكرمان


----------



## asab1409 (23 سبتمبر 2014)

emadwww قال:


> السادة الزملاء ....................المحترمين
> 
> مرفق صورة تحتوي علي كمرة مستمرة تم حلها علي برنامج
> السيف والايتابس والروبوت والساب- والحل اليدوي ايضا
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لا اعتقد ان هناك اختلاف في نتائج التحليل بين البرامج الهندسية وخاصة الامثلة البسيطة غير المعقدة ...
لاكن قد يكون الاختلاف في النتائج في الصورة المرفقة تعود الى اختلاف المادة أو معاملات البرنامج ,,,

في الاسفل مقطعان فيهما مقارنة بين برنامج الساب والروبوت وكانت النتائج متطابقة تمام ...

تقبل تحياتي 
م. عبد العزيز باكرمان


----------



## asab1409 (23 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## wd518 (23 سبتمبر 2014)

asab1409 قال:


> تقبل تحياتي
> عبدالعزيز باكرمان


شكرا اخي على الفيديو
بس في ملاحظة..في الفيديو تم تغيير الاقطار فقط بدون تغيير ال mass for bar


----------



## ahmed7788 (26 سبتمبر 2014)

م محمد جزاك الله خيرا ياريت تحاول تحلل و تصمم منشأ بجميع معادﻻت الكود المصرى بداية من تعريف الخرسانه وحديد التسليح.بحيث القيم دى تكون ثابته


----------



## emadwww (26 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
بالنسبة لبرنامج السيف عند وضع احمال علي البلكونة يتم عمل خط وهمي ووضع الاحمال علية (احمال مباني الدروة اللي هيا بتكون بارتفاع 1متر تقريبا)

---
طيب في برنامج الروبوت لو عندي بلكونة دائرية وعايز أحط احمال مباني الدروة علي البلكونة (احطها ازاي ) وازاي اعمل الخط الوهمي في الروبوت ؟؟


----------



## asab1409 (27 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 





تحياتي 
عبدالعزيز باكرمان


----------



## محمود يونس محمد (27 سبتمبر 2014)

asab1409 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخ المهندس عبدالعزيز باكرمان 
شكرا لفيدواتك ولكن عندي لا تظهر الفيدوات هل من الممكن لو تفضلت رفعها على موقع gulf مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## Eng.wsa (27 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engdel (27 سبتمبر 2014)

Dear Eng ATTA can you please send me the sofware you used to record your videos i need it urgently in my masters


----------



## emadwww (27 سبتمبر 2014)

المهندس عبدالعزيز
جزاك الله خيرا علي الشرح الرائع - وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك 

ولي استفسار أخر في برنامج الروبوت
*اولا :* عند عمل تحليل للبلاطة والانتهاء من التحليل - عند أظهار النتائج علي البلاطات (لا تظهر عندي النتائج كما بالصورة المرفقة ) (سابقا اول ما حملت البرنامج كانت بتظهر بس مش عارف اية سبب أختفاؤها)-وخاصة عند تعريف نوع تحليل البلاطة ONE WAY أو TWO WAY




*ثانيا :* عند عمل بلاطة الحمام مخفضة 10 سم ووضع الاحمال عليها كما بالصورة يظهر عند التحليل رسالة خطأ من البرنامج نصها كالتالي 
the load hasnot been distributed correctly there ara no object or element carrying the load over lab 
اية الحل في الرسالة دي ومعناها اية 
ومرفق صورة لذلك


وأكرر شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## emadwww (28 سبتمبر 2014)

وأين اجد set modifire في برنامج الروبوت ؟؟؟ للبلاطة والكمرات ..........


----------



## mohammed ata (28 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم .
1- بالنسبة لحمل الحوائط أو الدروة أو الحمل الخطى على البلاطة : 
من قائمة ( Geometry >> objects >> poly line ) وتختار أمر Line وتقوم برسم الخطوط مكان الحوائط أو على المكان المراد تطبيق حمل خطى عليه . ثم بعد ذلك من Load definition >> surface >> linear load on edges وتقوم بتطبيق قيمة الحمل الخطى . 

2- Set modifiers 
هتكون موجودة فى نافذة تعريف القطاعات تحت مسمى Reduction of moment of inertia .


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (28 سبتمبر 2014)

2- Set modifiers 
هتكون موجودة فى نافذة تعريف القطاعات تحت مسمى Reduction of moment of inertia .[/QUOTE]
أنا شاهدت محاظرة 4-2 ماخفضت عزوم القصور للأعمده أو البيم ما السبب ؟


----------



## asab1409 (28 سبتمبر 2014)

[video]https://screencast.autodesk.com/Main/Details/532ba7a1-b829-4c57-a852-c8d87387629a[/video]

مقطع جميل يظهر بعض إمكانيات البرنامج ,, 
حبيت تشاهوه ..

تقبلو تحياتي 
عبدالعزيز باكرمان


----------



## احمد تفاحة (29 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا لكم لطرح هذا الموضوع ولي سؤال 
هو كيف يتم تمثيل حوائط الطوب ؟ مثلا لدي بناية من ثلاث مستويات (طوابق ) والبلاطات مصمتة ومستندة على حوائط طوب فقط بدون اعمدة فكيف يتم تحليل هذه البناية والبلاطات والكمرات التي تستند على الحوائط والاساس شريطي لهذه البناية؟ اي بناية بدون اعمدة


----------



## abdulazezwaheed (30 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
أرى أخواني الكرام ان برنامج الروبوت لا يمكن الاعتماد عليه في التصميم الانشائي لذا لا ينصح به المبتدئين ومن اعرفهم من المهندسين المتخصصين لا يستخدمون برنامج الروبوت مطلقا الا في حدود ضيقة جدا بسبب أخطاء البرنامج الجسيمة حتى في الأمثلة الديناميكية البسيطة 
فأرجو عدم زغللة عيون المبتدئين بهذا البرنامج (غير المناسب )


----------



## emadwww (30 سبتمبر 2014)

التجربة خير دليل 
انا من خلال تجربتي الشخصية لحل أكثر من منشأ علي (برنامج السيف والروبوت والساب)
وجدت أن برنامج الروبوت يجمع خصائص برنامج السيف + الأيتابس معا ونتائجة تعطي نفس نتائج برامج csi وبل أكثر دقة من برامج السيف والايتابس 
-----------
حاول انت تجيب منشأ وحلة مرة علي السيف والايتابس ومرة تانية علي برنامج الروبوت = تقريبا هتلاقي نفس الحل ونفس النتائج 
وستجد برنامج الروبوت أكثر دقة من برنامج السيف والايتابس


----------



## asab1409 (30 سبتمبر 2014)

emadwww قال:


> المهندس عبدالعزيز
> جزاك الله خيرا علي الشرح الرائع - وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> ولي استفسار أخر في برنامج الروبوت
> ...








قد تجد الاجابة هنا 

تقبل تحياتي 
عبد العزيز باكرمان


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (1 أكتوبر 2014)

abdulazezwaheed قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أرى أخواني الكرام ان برنامج الروبوت لا يمكن الاعتماد عليه في التصميم الانشائي لذا لا ينصح به المبتدئين ومن اعرفهم من المهندسين المتخصصين لا يستخدمون برنامج الروبوت مطلقا الا في حدود ضيقة جدا بسبب أخطاء البرنامج الجسيمة حتى في الأمثلة الديناميكية البسيطة
> فأرجو عدم زغللة عيون المبتدئين بهذا البرنامج (غير المناسب )



أخي هل واجهتك مشكله مع البرنامج ؟
هل بالإمكان ذكر الأخطاء الجسيمة التي تحدث بسبب هذا البرنامج ؟
كيف حكمت على البرنامج بأنه غير مناسب 
وبماذا تنصح المبتدئين عشان ما تتزغلل عيونهم 
أعجبني مصطلح زغلله ههههه


----------



## abdulazezwaheed (2 أكتوبر 2014)

أبوطلعت العفيري قال:


> أخي هل واجهتك مشكله مع البرنامج ؟
> هل بالإمكان ذكر الأخطاء الجسيمة التي تحدث بسبب هذا البرنامج ؟
> كيف حكمت على البرنامج بأنه غير مناسب
> وبماذا تنصح المبتدئين عشان ما تتزغلل عيونهم
> أعجبني مصطلح زغلله ههههه


البرنامج كبير حقيقة ولكن لا يمكن الاعتماد عليه سواء للمبتدئين أو حتى الخبرة فعندك مثلا عند تحليل البلاطات لا يستطيع البرنامج تحليل بلاطة solid أوpaneled أو hollow bock بمفرده ويستخرج طبقتين تسليح دائما أضف لذلك صعوبة تعريف المنشأ أوالعنصر الخرساني أساسا مقارنة ببرامج csi وكذلك عدم اخراج النتائج المتوقع اخراجها عند التصميم المتقدم مقارنة ببرنامج sap 2000 المنظم والدقيق وأيضا صعوبة ادخال أحمال الزلازل والرياح مقارنة بetaps 2013 مثلا هذا ما لمسته وحتى هناك تفوق واضح للايتاب في 3d modeling وهي الناحية التي روجت لها اوتوديسك 
كما ان هناك أحاديث كثيرة عن أخطاء في نتائج التحليل الديناميكي عامة(زلازل ورياح) الصراحة لم أقارن النتائج بينه وبين برامج أخرى ولكن قرات مقارنات عديدة تثبت عدم امكانية الاعتماد على هذا البرنامج في التحليل الديناميكي


----------



## emadwww (2 أكتوبر 2014)

abdulazezwaheed قال:


> البرنامج كبير حقيقة ولكن لا يمكن الاعتماد عليه سواء للمبتدئين أو حتى الخبرة فعندك مثلا عند تحليل البلاطات لا يستطيع البرنامج تحليل بلاطة solid أوpaneled أو hollow bock بمفرده ويستخرج طبقتين تسليح دائما أضف لذلك صعوبة تعريف المنشأ أوالعنصر الخرساني أساسا مقارنة ببرامج csi وكذلك عدم اخراج النتائج المتوقع اخراجها عند التصميم المتقدم مقارنة ببرنامج sap 2000 المنظم والدقيق وأيضا صعوبة ادخال أحمال الزلازل والرياح مقارنة بetaps 2013 مثلا هذا ما لمسته وحتى هناك تفوق واضح للايتاب في 3d modeling وهي الناحية التي روجت لها اوتوديسك
> كما ان هناك أحاديث كثيرة عن أخطاء في نتائج التحليل الديناميكي عامة(زلازل ورياح) الصراحة لم أقارن النتائج بينه وبين برامج أخرى ولكن قرات مقارنات عديدة تثبت عدم امكانية الاعتماد على هذا البرنامج في التحليل الديناميكي




اوتوديسك شركة معروفة بجديتها وتطوريها المستمر والقوي للبرامج
أنظر الي اوتوكاد 2007 والي اوتوكاد 2015 - فقد أصبح البرنامج عالم أخر وتم تطوير البرنامج 100 %
انظر الي الريفيت 2010 والي الريفيت 2015 - تم تطوير البرنامج بدرجة رهيبة 
وغيرة من برامج اوتوديسك
----------------
انظر الي برنامج الساب سنة 1990 ستجدة نفس الساب سنة 2014 دون تطوير الا في بعض ألوان الخلفية 

وبما ان برنامج الروبوت حديث مع الشركة فأنتظر بعد عدة سنوات لتري أن برنامج الروبوت أصبح رقم 1
لان شركة اوتوديسك مبتهزرش


----------



## عمر عبدالله (2 أكتوبر 2014)

emadwww;3223940
وبما ان برنامج الروبوت حديث مع الشركة فأنتظر بعد عدة سنوات لتري أن برنامج الروبوت أصبح رقم 1
لان شركة اوتوديسك مبتهزرش[/QUOTE قال:


> لكن يامهندس عماد انا ايه اللى حيخلينى انتظر عدة سنوات لحد مايتطور البرنامج طالما فى برامج جاهزة ومتطورة هههههههه
> مع تحياتى وشكرى لجميع المشاركين فى هذا الموضوع المميز ونحن متابعين معكم


----------



## asab1409 (2 أكتوبر 2014)

abdulazezwaheed قال:


> البرنامج كبير حقيقة ولكن لا يمكن الاعتماد عليه سواء للمبتدئين أو حتى الخبرة فعندك مثلا عند تحليل البلاطات لا يستطيع البرنامج تحليل بلاطة solid أوpaneled أو hollow bock بمفرده ويستخرج طبقتين تسليح دائما أضف لذلك صعوبة تعريف المنشأ أوالعنصر الخرساني أساسا مقارنة ببرامج csi وكذلك عدم اخراج النتائج المتوقع اخراجها عند التصميم المتقدم مقارنة ببرنامج sap 2000 المنظم والدقيق وأيضا صعوبة ادخال أحمال الزلازل والرياح مقارنة بetaps 2013 مثلا هذا ما لمسته وحتى هناك تفوق واضح للايتاب في 3d modeling وهي الناحية التي روجت لها اوتوديسك
> كما ان هناك أحاديث كثيرة عن أخطاء في نتائج التحليل الديناميكي عامة(زلازل ورياح) الصراحة لم أقارن النتائج بينه وبين برامج أخرى ولكن قرات مقارنات عديدة تثبت عدم امكانية الاعتماد على هذا البرنامج في التحليل الديناميكي


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته. 
اتفق معاك في ان الروبوت كبير بل وكبير جدا ...
ونحن في هذا الموضوع المبارك لنتعلم اقسام واجزاء البرنامج المختلفة ...
الروبوت ممتع وسلس واتكلم انا من منظور خبرتي الكبيرة في الروبوت ونحن هنا لتمكين المبتدئين والراغبين في تعلم الروبوت من ذوي الاختصاص لتعلم البرنامج ... وسوف نجيب باذن الله تعالى عن اي تسائل في هذا البرنامج ...
اذا كانت لديك اي ملاحظات عن نتائج الربوت ارجو وضع الملف والذكر المشكلة لكي نتدارسها ونستفيد منها ...
بالنسبة للبلاطات فكلامك غير صحيح اطلاقا البرامج يصمم جميع البلاطات وبعدة طرق وفي solid تكون هناك شبكة واحدة او شبكتين حسب الحالة وفي البلاطات hollow blouk تحلل وتصمم بثلاث طرق ...
اما بالنسبة للنمذجة فهناك اختلاف بين الروبوت والساب من حيث طريقة الرسم وكل برنامج له طرقته الخاصة في نمذجة المشروع ومن الخطاء المقارنة بين البرامج في طرق الرسم بل يجب ان تكون المقارنة في النتائج...
اما بالنسبة لاحمال الزلازل والرياح فالروبرت غير متخصص في هذا المجال مثل الايتاب وسوف تجد في الايتاب اوامر كثيرة لا تجدها في غيرة من البرامج بحكم انه متخصص في هذا المجال ، والفرق بين الروبوت والايتاب مثل الفرق بين الساب والايتاب مع انهم من شركة واحدة ، لذلك لا تجد شخص يقول انه لايمكن الاعتماد على الساب في الزلازل ... 
ولاكن مع كل ذلك في الربوت متطور بشكل كبير جدا وفي الاصدار الاخير تم اظافة خاصية جديدة وهي محاكات للرياح مثل الواقع ...
وتوجد في الروبوت مميزات لا تجدها في غيرة من البرامج ، ويمتاز البرنامج بتكاملة فيصمم القواعد والبلاطات والعناصر الانشائية ( الاعمدة والجسور ) وأيضا قوي جدا في تصميم المنشاءات المعدنية والخشبية ...
ومن اهم الاسباب لتعلم الربوت هو علاقته ببرامج اتودسك الاخرى مثل الريفيت والاتوكاد ديتيل ... ناهيك عن ربطه بالبرامج الاخرى مثل الاكسيل والتكلا وغيرها ....
ارجو بعد هذا الرد استطعت زغللت عيونك في برنامج الروبوت


تقبل تحياتي 
م عبدالعزيز باكرمان


----------



## احمد تفاحة (2 أكتوبر 2014)

احمد تفاحة قال:


> شكرا لكم لطرح هذا الموضوع ولي سؤال
> هو كيف يتم تمثيل حوائط الطوب ؟ مثلا لدي بناية من ثلاث مستويات (طوابق ) والبلاطات مصمتة ومستندة على حوائط طوب فقط بدون اعمدة فكيف يتم تحليل هذه البناية والبلاطات والكمرات التي تستند على الحوائط والاساس شريطي لهذه البناية؟ اي بناية بدون اعمدة



ارجوا من الاساتذة الرد عن سؤالي اعلاه .....وشكرا


----------



## abdulazezwaheed (2 أكتوبر 2014)

emadwww قال:


> التجربة خير دليل
> انا من خلال تجربتي الشخصية لحل أكثر من منشأ علي (برنامج السيف والروبوت والساب)
> وجدت أن برنامج الروبوت يجمع خصائص برنامج السيف + الأيتابس معا ونتائجة تعطي نفس نتائج برامج csi وبل أكثر دقة من برامج السيف والايتابس
> -----------
> ...


اتفق معك اخي الكريم في ان التجربة خير دليل وتجربتي اثبتت انه لا توجد مقارنة بين الايتابس والروبوت في 3d modeling بالنسبة لكل شئ السرعة والدقة والتنظيم واقترح عليك ان تجرب etabs2013 فهي نسخة أكتر من رائعة للمهتمين بالتحليل الديناميكي وبالنسبة للسيف فلو افترضنا ان الروبوت بنفس مستوى الساب فسنجد ايضا تفوق للسيف في تحليل البلاطات والقواعد فالسيف متخصص للغاية واقترح عليك أيضا نسخةsafe 2014 ستبهرك في السرعة والنتائج


----------



## abdulazezwaheed (2 أكتوبر 2014)

emadwww قال:


> اوتوديسك شركة معروفة بجديتها وتطوريها المستمر والقوي للبرامج
> أنظر الي اوتوكاد 2007 والي اوتوكاد 2015 - فقد أصبح البرنامج عالم أخر وتم تطوير البرنامج 100 %
> انظر الي الريفيت 2010 والي الريفيت 2015 - تم تطوير البرنامج بدرجة رهيبة
> وغيرة من برامج اوتوديسك
> ...


اخي الكريم عن نفسي بعد التعامل مع نسخcad 2007 2010 2012 2013 2015 لا أجد الفارق المثير للاهتمام بين cad 2010 و 2015 فكل النسخ متقاربة تماما حتى بعد ما اتممت دورات cad advanced في النهاية استخدم واجهة autocad classic وسطرالاوامر ولا يوجد اختلاف جذري من وجهة نظري المتواضعة وهذا بالمناسبة مقتبس من مقدمة عن الكاد لكل المهندسين المحترمين اللي خدت الدورات على ايديهم وقمت من فترة بتجربة نسختي 2013 &2015 في النهاية 2015 مجرد مساحة كبيرة على الهارد والذاكرة بدون مقابل في الخصائص واعمل الان على نسخة 2012 فهي ممتازة وتجمع ما بين واجهة ما قبلها وما بعدها 
أتفق معك فيما يخص برنامج الريفيت 
بالنسبة للساب للاسف معظم الكورسات المتداولة تعطي الاساسيات عن البرنامج فقط ولا تتعمق فيه وهناك تطور كبير في امكانيات البرنامج وأقترح عليك مشاهدة فيديوهات شركة csi عن البرنامج وامكانياته الرهيبة والمنشات التي تتصورها والتي لا تتصورها ,برنامج الساب هو الذي يصح ان يقال عنه (عالم تاني خالص)
وبما اننا جميعا مهندسين مدنيين فالمطلوب منك ان تتقنه اتقانا تاما هي برامج التصميم وغالبا لو ربنا اكرمنا واشتغلنا في شركات كبيرة سيكون هناك رسامين اوتوكاد متخصصين يعملون معنا 
وشركة csi كمان مابتهزرش (لو بنعمل دعاية للشركتين مش هنقول كده ههههههههههههههههه)


----------



## abdulazezwaheed (2 أكتوبر 2014)

asab1409 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.
> اتفق معاك في ان الروبوت كبير بل وكبير جدا ...
> ونحن في هذا الموضوع المبارك لنتعلم اقسام واجزاء البرنامج المختلفة ...
> الروبوت ممتع وسلس واتكلم انا من منظور خبرتي الكبيرة في الروبوت ونحن هنا لتمكين المبتدئين والراغبين في تعلم الروبوت من ذوي الاختصاص لتعلم البرنامج ... وسوف نجيب باذن الله تعالى عن اي تسائل في هذا البرنامج ...
> ...


تحياتي لك اخي الكريم , لم أقل ان البرنامج لا يستطيع تحليل البلاطات المذكورة واعتذر عن عدم توضيح هذه النقطة وانما قلت ان البرنامج يستخرج طبقتي تسليح دائما ويتم الغاء العزم السالب من المدخلات لاخراج طبقة واحدة 
اتكلم من واقع خبرتي القليلة واعتقد ان اهتمامي ببرنامج sap والتعمق فيه على العديد من المنشات التى انوى التخصص فيها والتى لا انوى التخصص فيها ايضا يمنع عن عيني الزغللة بغيره من البرامج:20:

الساب ايضا يستطيع تحليل البلاطات والقواعد والمنشات المعدنية والخشبية وفي الجسور المعدنية له باع طويل واعتقد ان عدم التعمق في البرنامج هو السبب في الاعتقاد ان الساب متخصص في المنشات الخرسانية فقط 

اتفق معك ان البرنامج غير متخصص في التحليل الديناميكي ولا يمكن الاعتماد عليه واعتقد ان تشبيه الروبوت بالساب في هذا المجال تشبيه غير منطقي ومحاكاة الرياح في الواقع تشبه عندي تطوير الواجهة لا اكتر ولا اقل وكنت اتمنى ان تكون هذه الاضافة في دقة البرنامج في تحليل احمال الرياح 

وعلاقة البرنامج ببرامج اتوديسك الاخرى ليس مبرر قوى للاعتماد عليه خصوصا ان الساب مرتبط ايضا بالاكسل والاتوكاد بطريقة ممتازة وللمختصين في المنشات المعدنية لا يوجد اي مشكلة في ربط الساب بالتكلا وهناك شبه تكامل بين البرنامجين في النسخ القديمة من تكلا وقامت csi بتنزيل اضافات xsteel و xrevit لربط الساب بتكلا وريفيت وهناك تكامل ما بين الايتاب والريفيت ونتائجه مبهرة جدا 
أعتقد اننى زغللت عيونك ايضا في برنامج الساب :7:


----------



## abdulazezwaheed (3 أكتوبر 2014)

أولا/كل عام وانتم بخير جميعا 
ثانيا/ أعتذر للمهندسين وخصوصا المشرفين والقائمين على هذا الموضوع عن تحول الموضوع من الاجابة عن استفسارات الروبوت الى مقارنة ما بين منتجات شركة اتوديسك وشركة csi وبرنامج الروبوت والساب 
وما دفعنى لذلك هي الرغبة الصادقة في المساعدة وخصوصا للمهندسين في بداية الطريق أمثالي نحو الخطوات الاولى الصحيحة للخروج من الكلية بأكبر قدر ممكن في الخبرة في التصميم بالبرامج (وخصوصا ان الجانب العملي يكاد يكون منعدم في الكليات والمهندس الحديث تكاد تكون خبرته منحصرة في التصميم فقط لذلك أتمنى من الله ان يتخرج المهندسين جميعا perfect في التصميم ) ثم بعد ذلك الحياة العملية كفيلة بتغيير توجهاتهم 
المشاركات السابقة توضح وجهة نظري فقط وانا المسئول عنها واتمنى تكون مفيدة للمحتار ما بين البرنامجين 
واخيرا شكرا لرحابة صدوركم


----------



## aadam (3 أكتوبر 2014)

لو سمحت لو رسمت منشأ باللبشة على الروبوت ف برنامج واحد .. و كان تحت اللبشة خوازيق ... بعرف خواص التربة و اللبشة ازاي ؟!!


----------



## محمد 145 (4 أكتوبر 2014)

تحياتى وشكرى
وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه

​​


----------



## eng.mostafa1990 (5 أكتوبر 2014)

ما الفرق بين كلا من :
robot structure
revit structure​


----------



## EN.halema (5 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## عبدالرحمن أحمد 0 (5 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور يا باشمهندس
بس ايه نظامه في الـمنشآت العاليه ؟

ولا برضه هانستخدم الـ إيتابس ؟​


----------



## mohammed ata (5 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم (2) - Meshing 
من أهم مميزات برنامج الروبوت الانشائى هى عملية التقسيم الاوتوماتيكى للأسطح المنتظمة وغير المنتظمة مثل البلاطات الافقية والدائرية وغيرها . 

* لاظهار قائمة ال Meshing واعداداتها 
Tools >> job preferences >> Meshing 

هناك اختيارين رئيسيين : 
1- Obtain coherent FE mesh
2-Use of kinematic constrains 

- هناك اعدادات مشتركة بين النظامين سيتم تناولها وشرح الفرق بين الاختيارين . 

1- Obtain coherent FE mesh
- هذا الاختيار يقوم بعمل التقسيمات طبقا للاجهادات الموجودة فعليا على السطح ، حيث يقوم بتصغير ال Meshing فى المناطق ذات الاجهادات العالية لتكون صغيرة جدا ، ويقوم بعمل تقسيمات كبيرة نسبيا فى المناطق ذات الاجهادات المنخفضة ، وبالتالى يكون التقسيم غير منتظم . 
- فى هذه الطريقة تكون الاعدادات لجميع انواع الاسطح ( Floors + Walls + Panels ) ، ويكون تحت مسمى Panels . 
- هناك 3 طرق للتقسيم داخل برنامج الروبوت / 

 * Simple mesh generation
- هنا يتم اختيار طريقة التقسيم مباشرة ، حيث يمكن اختيار نوع التقسيم داخل السطح ، بمعنى انه من الممكن اختيار تقسيم مثلثى او دائرى او مربع داخل سطح مربع ، ويمكن اختيار تقسيم مسثلثى داخل سطح مثلثى الشكل . 

 * Complex mesh generation 
- فى هذه الطريقة يمكن اختيار التقسيم بأشكال غير منتظمة وبشكل Radial .

 * Automatic selection method 
- فى هذه الطريقة يمكن اختيار حجم ال Meshing وأبعاده من قبل المهندس المستخدم للبرنامج ، حيث يمكن اختيار ان يكون التقسيم بأبعاد 0.5م*0.5م أو اختيار ان يكون عدد التقسيمات الكلية للبلاطة 50 ، او ان يكون عدد التقسيمات فى اتجاه X واتجاه Y مساويا لعدد معين . 

2-Use of kinematic constrains 

- فى هذه الطريقة يمكن اختيار نوع ال Meshing لكل نوع من الأسطح ، حيث يمكن اختيار التقسيم الخاص بالبلاطات مختلف عن التقسيم الخاص بالحوائط وختلفا عن الاسطح الخاصة بالقباب والاسطوانات والخزانات ..الخ .
- ولا يمكن هنا الحصول على التقسيمات المختلفة فى مناطق صغر الاجهادات عن المناطق عالية الاجهادات .
- هناك أيضا ال 3 طرق التى تم شرحها مسبقا فى هذا النظام . 

* كما يمكن تقسيم العناصر الحجمية أيضا .


----------



## mohammed ata (5 أكتوبر 2014)

- بالنسبة لتعريف اللبشة ، عند تعريف القطاع نفسه فى قائمة New Thickness ، سوف تجد فى أسفل القائمة أوبشن اسمه Parameters of foundation elasticity ، تشيك عليه بعلامة صح ، وتضغط على الاوبشن ده ، وبعد كده تكتب قسمة Kz .
- ويمكن تعريف خواص التربة مثل البروفايل الخاص بالتربة وابعاد اللبشة ، وبالتالى فان البرنامج يقوم بحساب ال Kz تلقائيا من الخواص التى تم ادخالها .


----------



## aadam (5 أكتوبر 2014)

بيقولي No Supports !!!

و لو فيه خوازيق !؟؟!!؟
​


----------



## mohammed ata (5 أكتوبر 2014)

ولو فى خوازيق يتم تعريفها على هيئة Support ولكن بخصائص معينة ، حيث يتم اختيار نوع ال Support بخصلئص Elastic .
ويتم ادخال قيمة Uz الخاصة بالتربة . 

.


----------



## aadam (5 أكتوبر 2014)

طيب انا لما بعمل الرافت بيقوللي NO SUPPORTS analysis error ??!


----------



## mohammed ata (6 أكتوبر 2014)

لانك قمت بتعريف بأحمال جلنبية على المنشأ ولم تقم بتعريف ال Supports للمنشأ ذاته ، يجب ان تقوم بتعريفها ولا تمسحها حتى بعد رسم اللبشة .


----------



## aadam (6 أكتوبر 2014)

يعني أعمل supports pinned w fixed للعمدان و الحوائط حتى و أنا راسم اللبشة !!!


----------



## wd518 (6 أكتوبر 2014)

aadam قال:


> يعني أعمل supports pinned w fixed للعمدان و الحوائط حتى و أنا راسم اللبشة !!!



بتوقع اي متل وقت رسم اللبشة ب ايتابس او استيرادا ل safe يجب ان يكون support


----------



## aadam (6 أكتوبر 2014)

مش بيطلع أي نتايج للعزوم على الرافت !!!


----------



## عبدالله يوسف عبده (6 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً، نفع الله بكم ..


----------



## احمد تفاحة (7 أكتوبر 2014)

ارجوا من الاساتذة اصحاب الخبرة اجابتي عن سؤالي وهو تمثيل منشا محمول على جدران طوب فقط مكون من سقفين فكيف يتم تمثيل السقف والجدران والاسس ؟في الروبوت


----------



## محمود علام (8 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الشرح وننتظر المزيد


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (12 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،
الرجاء من الاخوة المشاركين تقديم اضافات قيمة للموضوع وليس ملتقى تبادل الشكر ووو،،
http://www.robotoffice.com/rsa/
و الافضل تحديد مشروع حقيقي به مساءل يصعب حلها وجعلها كتكملة للدروس الاساسية العادية
والمعذرة مرة أخرى


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (14 أكتوبر 2014)

اتمنى الإطلاع على هذه الصور من البرنامج والتوضيح ولكم جزيل الشكر 
http://www.gulfup.com/?LJ0Rzk


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (14 أكتوبر 2014)

2014-10-08_19-48-59 الخاصة بخريطة الجزائر للريح والثلج (مثل الكود الاوروبي )
2014-10-08_19-57-10 أنظر الورقة التالية
2014-10-08_19-59-03 حسب ما تريد أنت 'تعديل dosage .. أو حسب usual values المتعارف عليها حسب معظم الكودات
2014-10-08_20-02-23 wich comb to use in seismic design (sls comb usually) and wich method وهذه يطول شرها (المطلوب دراسة قانون الزلازل لفهم المسالة).تجد تعريف هذه abreviation 
والله أعلم


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (14 أكتوبر 2014)

ibnmessaoud10 قال:


> 2014-10-08_19-48-59 الخاصة بخريطة الجزائر للريح والثلج (مثل الكود الاوروبي )
> 2014-10-08_19-57-10 أنظر الورقة التالية
> 2014-10-08_19-59-03 حسب ما تريد أنت 'تعديل dosage .. أو حسب usual values المتعارف عليها حسب معظم الكودات
> 2014-10-08_20-02-23 wich comb to use in seismic design (sls comb usually) and wich method وهذه يطول شرها (المطلوب دراسة قانون الزلازل لفهم المسالة).تجد تعريف هذه abreviation
> والله أعلم


شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## مازن ابوحيه (16 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مجاهد النهام (16 أكتوبر 2014)

لز تكرمتم محتاج طلب في يرنامج الروبوت محتاجه جدا أرجومنكم التكرم ومساعدتي


----------



## احمدابراهيم خليل (16 أكتوبر 2014)

mohammed ata قال:


> السلام عليكم .
> هذا الموضوع سيكون مفتوحا ومتجددا باستمرار بهدف وضع شروحات ، والاجابة على أية استفسارات بخصوص برنامج الروبوت الخاص بالنحليل الانشائى Robot Structural Analysis Professional .
> .
> فى البداية سوف نتعرف على امكانيات البرنامج :
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اود الاستفسار عن تصميم قطاعات العناصر الانشائية باستخدام الروبوت (نحن في التصميم ندخل ابعاد القطاعات ،، مثلا الاعمدة ، ندخل قطاعاتها ،، ومعنى ذلك اننا نقوم اولاً بالتصميم اليدوي او باستخدام الساب لايجاد ابعاد قطاعات الاعمدة والروبوت يقوم فقط بعمل التسليح ) 
هل يمكن تصميم قطاعات الاعمدة باستخدام الروبوت بدون ادخال قطاعاتها او على الاقل تعديل القطاعات المُدخلة ؟
مع الشكر


----------



## احمدابراهيم خليل (16 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحياتي يا باشمهندس 
اود الاستفسار عن كيفية تصميم العناصر الانشائية باستخدام الروبوت (مثلا الاعمدة ) نحن في التصميم نقوم بادخال ابعاد قطاعات الاعمدة ونرسمها بابعادها والروبوت فقط يقوم بايجاد التسليح ( معنى ذلك اننا نقوم بتصميم الاعمدة يدوياً او باستخدام الساب ) هل هذا صحيح ام ماذا ؟
ارجو الاجابة 
مع جزيل الشكر ,,,


----------



## احمدابراهيم خليل (17 أكتوبر 2014)

تحياتي يا باشمهندس عبد العزيز 
بالنسبة لتصميم العناصر الانشائية باستخدام الروبوت ، نحن نقوم بادخال ابعاد القطاعات ........ مثال ذلك بالنسبة لتصميم الاعمدة نحن نقوم بادخال الابعاد مسبقاً وكأننا قمنا بتصميم الاعمدة يدوياً او باستخدام برنامج اخر ... فقط يقوم الروبوت بايجاد التسليح ولا يقوم بتغيير ابعاد الاعمدة المدخلة مسبقاً
ارجو الرد 
مع تحياتي


----------



## ropenhod (17 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا مهندس محمد عطا ​


----------



## oussamaaa (19 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
في البداية أتقدم بالشكر للإخوة المهندسين الساهرين على هذا الموضوع
عندي سؤال
عندي بناية من 3 طوابق
عند إدخال الأحمال في برنامج الروبوت بالنسبة للطابق الثاني، هل نقوم بإدخال فقط الأحمال الخاصة بهذا الطابق (يعني أن برنامج الروبوت هو من سيضيف أحمال الطوابق الموجودة أعلاه) أم أنه يجب حساب جميع الأحمال المتواجدة أعلى هذا الطابق و من ثَم إدخالها للبرنامج


----------



## مجاهد النهام (28 أكتوبر 2014)

.
Session (4-2) - Wind & Seismic loads
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LX0GxYtXes
....
See More








UnlikeUnlike · · _43__13_






[h=2]_News Feed_[/h]_RECENT ACTIVITY_


----------



## semrist (1 نوفمبر 2014)

حزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## semrist (1 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.​ما رأيكم في مردود الروبوت في تصميم الجسور و moving load ?


----------



## eng md (4 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
موضوع جميل جدا 
بس اتمني لو نركز علي الاخطاء (Error)عند عمل الميش داخل البرنامج وكيفيه حلها 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## asab1409 (5 نوفمبر 2014)

eng md قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> موضوع جميل جدا
> بس اتمني لو نركز علي الاخطاء (Error)عند عمل الميش داخل البرنامج وكيفيه حلها
> جزاكم الله خيرا



لكل خطاء حل , 
أرسل الأخطاء .... وسوف نفيدك باذن الله تعالى عن كيفية كل خطاء ,,,
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## Fady.Joseph (8 نوفمبر 2014)

الشكر لجميع المهندسين المبدعين في الشرح عن البرنامج ... البرنامج يجمع المتعة في النمذجة و الشمولية لكل المسائل الهندسية


----------



## saloha (9 نوفمبر 2014)

ألف شكر علي المجهود المحترم والرغبة في عموم الاستفادة للأخرين


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (10 نوفمبر 2014)

فيديوهات المهندس / محمد عطا على موقع سيفلاكس بروابط حصريه لأعضائهم 
موقع نصااااااب 
http://www.civilax.com/robot-structural-analysis-professional-training/


----------



## محمد حمو (10 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
عندي مشكلة في برنامج الروبوت الانشائي 
عندما انتهي من التحليل و ابداء بتسليح اي عنصر انشائي تظهر لي نافذه اضغط على calculation و يستمر الخط الاخظر عند النهاية و لساعات و تظهر لي كتابة not responding 
فاضطر الى اغلاق البرنامج من task manager و ابداء من جديد و نفس الحالة 
ارجووووووووووووووووووووكم افيدوني بمعلوماتكم لعلاج هذه المشكلة


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (12 نوفمبر 2014)

كيفية تحليل بلاطة هلو بلوك
يعني عند نمدجتها على برنامج
بتكون مثل بلاطة الفلات وحتى بعد التحليل والتصميم واخراج النتائج
فا يرات شرح على تصميم بلاطة هلو بلوك
وبارك الله فيك ياكبير


----------



## العاصف111 (12 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 

ياليت تشرح طريقة تصدير المخطط من الاؤتكاد الي الربؤرت


----------



## mmd230 (13 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
الشكر الجزيل للأستاذ محمد عطا وللأستاذ عبد العزيز باكرمان وكل الأساتذة المشاركين في هذا الموضوع على مشاركاتهم القيمة ..
نرجو استمرار المناقشات البناءة لأنها مفيدة لنا ....
أنا واحد من الأشخاص الذين عملت مشروع تخرجي على برنامج الروبوت وإن لم يكن مشروع ضخم ..عبارة عن مبنى عشر طوابق منتظم ...ولكن البرنامج كان غير معروف بالكلية ولكني تعلمته بنفسي واستطعت ان اقدم شيء بسيط عن امكانيات هذا البرنامج ....
وانا الان طالب تحت ايدي الاساتذة حتى اتعلم منهم المزيد ...


----------



## mohammed ata (13 نوفمبر 2014)

- فى هذا الرد سأقوم بالاجابة على استفسارات المشاركين السابقة .
----------------------------------------------
1- م/أحمد ابراهيم خليل ، بالنسبة لعملية التصميم العادى اليدوى ، نقوم بفرض قطاع ونسبة تسليح فى حدود المعقول ، بحيث تكون نسبة التسليح نسبة من قطاع الخرسانة المسلحة .
يقوم برنامج الروبوت بعمل هذا بالنسبة للكمرات والقواعد ولا يقوم بعملها بالنسبة للاعمدة والبلاطات ونتمنى ان يتم اذافة هذا الاختيار فى النسخة الجديدة من البرنامج 2016 . حيث من الممكن فرض نسبة تسليح على القطاع ويقوم البرنامج فقط بتغيير ابعاد القطاعات .
شاهد هذا الرابط ، حيث يقوم بشرح تصميم الكمرات طبقا لهذه النظرية .
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.1510215805892862&type=1
.
2- بالنسبة للأخطاء أثناء ال Meshing ، فقد تم شرح ذلك فى مشاركة سابقة بالتفصيل . 
والتحذيرات الشائعة فى البرنامج بعد التحليل هى / 
- Isolated Nodes - يتم حلها عن طريق الضغط عليها فسيقوم البرنامج باختيارها تلقئاي وتقوم بمسحها .
- Coherent mesh - تم تناولها فى مشاركة شرح ال Meshing 
.
3- يقوم البرنامج بنمذجة الاحمال المتحركة Moving load من خلال Loads >> special loads >> moving load ، وتقوم باختيار نوع الحمل سواء حمل مركز او موزع طوليا على كمرة او موزع على مساحة ، حيث يمكن نمذجة حمل على مساحة فى حالة بلاطات الكبارى او غيرها من النماذج . 
.
4- بالنسبة لعملية تصميم البلاطات وعمل Contour range للبلاطات واستخدام شبكة تسليح بقيمة معينة وعمل الاضافيات ، يمكنك عمل ذلك بسهولة من خلال قائمة Maps >> scale ، ويمكن مشاهدة هذا الموضوع ، حيث يشرحها بالتفصيل .
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.1511734839074292&type=1
.
5- التهنيج او توقف العمل عن البرنامج تكون من النسخة المستخدمة ، حييث تقوم الشركة بطرح تحديثات مستمرة للبرنامج لحل المشاكل المبلغ عنها ، واعتقد انه يجب عليك تنصيب احدث نسخة من البرنامج كى لا تواجه هذه المشاكل مرة أخرى .
.
6- بلاطات الهولوبلوك على برنامج الروبوت لها طريقتين للنمذجة /
الطريقة الاولى / 
- النمذجة باستخدام نوعية البلاطة الموجودة فى البرنامج من قائمة Floors >> orthotropic وتقوم باختيار نوع البلاطة سواء اتجاه واحد او اتجاهين ، ولكن هذه الطريقة لن تعرض النتائج كشرائح كما هو المتعارف فى برنامج ال Safe ، وان كان من الممكن ان تقوم بعمل هذه الشرائح بعض التحليل من خلال أمر Panel cuts يدويا ، وقد يكون الامر صعب بعض الشئ .
الطريقة الثانية / 
- نمذجة الاعصاب ك كمرات T-section عرضها السفلى = عرض العصب ، وعرضها العلوى طبقا للكود المستخدم يقوم بحسابها ، وارتفاعها = ارتفاع البلوكات المستدمة وفى الغالب تكون 20سم ، ثم نمذجة البلاطة المصمتة العلوية 5سم او على حسب التصميم المعتمد ، وبذلك يمكنك قراءة العزوم على الكمرات وتكون هى قيمة العزوم على الاعصاب المراد نمذجتها .
- يمكنك نمذجة الاعصاب ك كمرة مستطيلة القطاع ، ولكن تقوم بضرب ال Inertia *1.2-1.5 قيمة تقريبية حتى تكافئ قطاع ال T-section .
.
7- استيراد نموذج من الاوتوكاد الى الروبوت تم شرحه فى فيديو سابق .

Session (2) - Import from AutoCAD + Link with Revit 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCbrS3JK0cA&list=PL2alsh5xXJw3c2j6xkPt65vj0XDXDgAZV
-----------------------------------------------
- اليكم رابط جروب ال Robot الخاص بى على الفيس بوك ، حيق اقوم بوضع مشاركات مع مجموعة من المهندسين، واتناولها بالتفصيل والشرح ، حيث يعرض زملاؤنا المهندسون مشاركات اخرى بغرض الافادة .

https://www.facebook.com/groups/MohammedAta/


----------



## عمر عبدالله (13 نوفمبر 2014)

بالنسبة لنمذجة الاعصاب فطالما قمنا بنمذجة البلاطة العلوية فلايجب نمذجة الاعصاب الا ككمرة مستطيلة .
واذا مثلنا الاعصاب ك t section فلايجب نمذجة البلاطة العلوية


----------



## صلاح العولقي (15 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم بش مهندسين استفسار بسيط عندما اضبط برنامج الروبوت على الكود البريطاني b.s8110 تكون النتائج مختلفه بشكل كبير عن اليدوي وعن الكود الامريكي ممكن توضيح السبب وشكرا ...


----------



## Khalid-Elejla (15 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم أنا عندي استفسار
أنا بأستخدم برنامج الروبوت فقط في تحليل أمور بسيطة و لا أرسم موديل كامل للمشروع فحابب أستفسر لما تكون مختار 2D analysis و تيجي تعرف حزام مرتكز على أعمدة و لكن مش frame يعني الأعمدة مصبوبة بشكل منفصل عن الحزام هل بنعرفه Pin or roller مع العلم انه مشرك (متداخل) الحديد مع الحزام يعني نظريا حيكون بقاوم شوية مومنت فهل نهمل هاي المومنت


----------



## medoo2014 (16 نوفمبر 2014)

فيديو شرح تحليل وتصميم لبشة ببرنامج الروبت مرفوع الى مركز الخليج ..

http://www.gulfup.com/?rREIYx


تقبلوا خالص تحياتي الاخوة المهندسين محمد عطا وعبدالعزيز باكرمان على مجهودهما وشكراً للجميع


----------



## medoo2014 (16 نوفمبر 2014)

لى جميع الزملاء الاعزاء:
هذا فيديو تعليمي لتحليل وتصميم منشأ متكامل باستخدام برنامج الروبوت Robot تم رفعة الى مركز الخليج
اتمنى ان تستفيدوا منه.

​http://www.gulfup.com/?h367dg


----------



## medoo2014 (16 نوفمبر 2014)

الاخ العزيز محمد عطا اتمنى الموافقة على اضافتي الى مجموعت الروبوت في الفيس بوك فقد طلبت الانظمام الاسم ( ياسر الحدي )


----------



## medoo2014 (16 نوفمبر 2014)

[h=2]تحليل خزان دائري باستخدام برنامج الروبوت robot[/h]هذا فيديو تعليمي لتحليل خزان دائري باستخدام برنامج الروبوت Robot تم رفعة الى مركز الخليج
اتمنى ان تستفيدوا منه 


http://www.gulfup.com/?pHzNr9​
​


----------



## medoo2014 (16 نوفمبر 2014)

ممكن سوال الزملاء المعطائون :
هل برنامج AutoCAD Structural Detailing يغني عن الاوتوكاد العادي حيث يمكنا تصدير تفاصيل التسليح من الروبوت الى AutoCAD Structural Detailing وبالتالي لا تبقى حاجة لنا في الاوتوكاد العادي الا المسقط المعماري اما انه يمكن تصديرة بصورة او باخراء من خلال النموذج في الروبوت الى AutoCAD Structural Detailing ايضا ؟؟

اتمنئ منكم الاجابة ..


----------



## medoo2014 (16 نوفمبر 2014)

asab1409 قال:


> من أهم الطرق التي تساعد في تعلم برنامج الروبوت هو منتدى الربوت ...
> وهو منتدى مدعوم من شركة اتوديسك نفسها ... ويقوم مهندسين متخصصين في البرنامج بالجواب على اي سوال يطرح في المنتدى دون شروط شراء النسخة الاصلية ...
> البرنامج كبير جدا وممتع (( والحمد لله قد قمت بعمل اكثر من مشروع على البرنامج )) وكانت النتائج جيدة جدا ,,,
> موقع المنتدى ممكن الدخول عليه من نفس البرنامج من قائمة community ثم Discussion forum
> ...



اخي العزيز دخلت منتدى الروبوت ولم استطيع ان اعمل حساب اوتودسك ( autodesk account )لا اعلم كيف احصل على Autodesk ID اتمنى مساعدتك ...


----------



## asab1409 (16 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

1: أدخل على الرابط التالي 
https://accounts.autodesk.com/LogOn...&AuthKey=b067d982-dad3-4075-b334-7efa97fc2248

2: أختر create an Acount 


3: أمل الفراغات وأختر أسم خاص بك وهو ( Autodesk ID ) . وهو عبارة عن اسم مستخدم ...


4: سوف تصلك رسالة على الايميل قم بتفعيل الحساب .

هذا الحساب سوف يستخدم في جميع برامج Autodesk . ويمكنك أيضا تحميل البرامج من خلاله .

تقبل تحياتي 
أخوك م . عبدالعزيز باكرمان


----------



## medoo2014 (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*لك جزيل شكري وتقديري اخي العزيز المهندس عبدالعزيز باكرمان*



asab1409 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 1: أدخل على الرابط التالي
> https://accounts.autodesk.com/logon...&authkey=b067d982-dad3-4075-b334-7efa97fc2248
> ...



اشكرك مهندس عبدالعزيز قمت بالتسجيل بنجاح لاكن لدي سؤال كيف يمكني تحميل الفيديوهات التعليمية من هذا الموقع لم تظهر لدي ايكونة الانترنت داونلود مانجر idm


----------



## صلاح العولقي (17 نوفمبر 2014)

medoo2014 قال:


> ممكن سوال الزملاء المعطائون :
> هل برنامج AutoCAD Structural Detailing يغني عن الاوتوكاد العادي حيث يمكنا تصدير تفاصيل التسليح من الروبوت الى AutoCAD Structural Detailing وبالتالي لا تبقى حاجة لنا في الاوتوكاد العادي الا المسقط المعماري اما انه يمكن تصديرة بصورة او باخراء من خلال النموذج في الروبوت الى AutoCAD Structural Detailing ايضا ؟؟
> 
> اتمنئ منكم الاجابة ..



اخي العزيز عند التصدير من الروبوت الى اوتكاد استركتشر يعتبر جاهز ولكن يجب حفظه بصيغه dwg صيغة الاوتوكاد العادي لاضافه تعديلات او ادراجه ضمن الاطار الخاص بك ليكون جاهز للطباعه ..


----------



## medoo2014 (17 نوفمبر 2014)

الاخ صلاح العولقي اشكرك على الاجابة ولاكن هل يمكن تصدير المسقط الانشائي من الروبوت الى الاوتوكاد استركشر كما يمكن تصدير تفاصيل التسليح


----------



## Khalid-Elejla (17 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم أود لأن أعرف اسم المواصفة اللي تستخدم للحديد في مصر أو تركيا حتى أتمكن من وضعها في reinforcement bars database في برنامج الروبوت غالبا هي بريطانية بس المشكلة مش عارف اي واحدة المفروض تحتوي عالاقطار 8و10و12و14و16و......... و تكون قوتها grade 360,grade 420 grade .......... وهكذا ولا أريد أن أعدل الاقطار لانه يوجد خصائص مثل طو لالسيخ و كتلته تختلف من كود لاخر


----------



## محمد 145 (17 نوفمبر 2014)

أستاذنا الفاضل رأيت هذا السؤال على فيسبوك و حبذا لو تجيب عليه مشكورا :

المشكلة هي أن البرنامج لا يتعرف على الفتحة التي يتم رسمها في البلاطات , و عند الـ mesh , يحسب و كأن ليس يوجد هناك فتحة , إنظر إلى الصور المرفقة :


----------



## صلاح العولقي (18 نوفمبر 2014)

medoo2014 قال:


> الاخ صلاح العولقي اشكرك على الاجابة ولاكن هل يمكن تصدير المسقط الانشائي من الروبوت الى الاوتوكاد استركشر كما يمكن تصدير تفاصيل التسليح



انا لم احتاج الى ارسال المسقط الى اوتوكاد انشائي من قبل لكون الرسومات تكون معي من سابق لكن بامكانك ان تعمل save as-- للملف من plan وتحفظة بصيغة الاوتوكاد ستركتشر او العادي وسوف يحفظ لك المسقط الانشائي بالصيغه اللتي تريد


----------



## mohammed ata (18 نوفمبر 2014)

لو تابعت الموضوع لاخره ، ستجد ان المهندس الذى قام بالسؤال قد وجد الخطأ وقام بتفاديه ، البرنامج يقوم بتعريف الفتحات بشكل رائع ، ويقوم بقراءتها بشكل جيد .

م/صلاح العولقى ، يمكنك تصدير لوحات التسليح الى برنامج Structure Detailing من خلال قائمة Results >> Structure detailing .


----------



## medoo2014 (18 نوفمبر 2014)

mohammed ata قال:


> لو تابعت الموضوع لاخره ، ستجد ان المهندس الذى قام بالسؤال قد وجد الخطأ وقام بتفاديه ، البرنامج يقوم بتعريف الفتحات بشكل رائع ، ويقوم بقراءتها بشكل جيد .
> 
> م/صلاح العولقى ، يمكنك تصدير لوحات التسليح الى برنامج Structure Detailing من خلال قائمة Results >> Structure detailing .



المهندس محمد عطاء لو سمحت توضح لنا كيف بنحدد مواقع جدران القص في المسقط وعلى اي اساس نحددها يا ريت فيديو


----------



## صلاح العولقي (19 نوفمبر 2014)

--


----------



## صلاح العولقي (19 نوفمبر 2014)

mohammed ata قال:


> لو تابعت الموضوع لاخره ، ستجد ان المهندس الذى قام بالسؤال قد وجد الخطأ وقام بتفاديه ، البرنامج يقوم بتعريف الفتحات بشكل رائع ، ويقوم بقراءتها بشكل جيد .
> 
> م/صلاح العولقى ، يمكنك تصدير لوحات التسليح الى برنامج Structure Detailing من خلال قائمة Results >> Structure detailing .



باش مهندس محمد عطاء الاخ يسال هل يمكن تصدير المسقط الانشائي من الروبوت الى الاوتوكاد وليس لوحات التسليح .. تحياتي لك


----------



## medoo2014 (20 نوفمبر 2014)

كيف نقوم بتحديد مواقع جدران القص في المسقط وعددها وابعادها في التصميم الزلزالي ؟
انا بعرف ان الفيصل في ذلك هو المسافة المسموح بها بين مركز الكتلة والجساءة بحيث سوف تكون ذراع عزم لقوة الزلزال مما يسبب للمنشاء تورشن torsion.
والسؤل هنا هو كيف نقوم بتحديد مركز الكتلة والجساءة عند التحليل ببرنامج الروبوت او اي برنامج تحليل اخر ؟؟
اتمنى من كل من لدية معلومة ان يفيد الاخرين بها 
مش عارف اشتغل مشروع التخرج بسبب هذه الجرئية


----------



## rodain (21 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## rodain (21 نوفمبر 2014)

medoo2014 قال:


> كيف نقوم بتحديد مواقع جدران القص في المسقط وعددها وابعادها في التصميم الزلزالي ؟
> انا بعرف ان الفيصل في ذلك هو المسافة المسموح بها بين مركز الكتلة والجساءة بحيث سوف تكون ذراع عزم لقوة الزلزال مما يسبب للمنشاء تورشن torsion.
> والسؤل هنا هو كيف نقوم بتحديد مركز الكتلة والجساءة عند التحليل ببرنامج الروبوت او اي برنامج تحليل اخر ؟؟
> اتمنى من كل من لدية معلومة ان يفيد الاخرين بها
> مش عارف اشتغل مشروع التخرج بسبب هذه الجرئية


----------



## medoo2014 (21 نوفمبر 2014)

rodain قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 103828
> 
> مشاهدة المرفق 103829


لم افهم ممكن توضح لي اكثر


----------



## medoo2014 (21 نوفمبر 2014)

mohammed ata قال:


> لو تابعت الموضوع لاخره ، ستجد ان المهندس الذى قام بالسؤال قد وجد الخطأ وقام بتفاديه ، البرنامج يقوم بتعريف الفتحات بشكل رائع ، ويقوم بقراءتها بشكل جيد .
> 
> م/صلاح العولقى ، يمكنك تصدير لوحات التسليح الى برنامج structure detailing من خلال قائمة results >> structure detailing .


المهندس محمد عطاء لقد اثرت فينا حب الاطلاع اتمنى ان تستمر بفيديوهات تعليمية ياريت تكون خاصة بجزئية التصميم الزلزالي وقراءات النتائج للتورشن والازاحة وكيف التعديل في المنشأ في حال كانت النتائج غير مطابقة للكود او تعطي انهيار وكيف نقوم وكذلك مدخلات التصميم الزلزالي للبرنامج عند استخدام كود ibc


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (22 نوفمبر 2014)

شو السبب ؟
تظهر عند محاولة تثبيت النسخة 2015


----------



## Fady.Joseph (23 نوفمبر 2014)

تقبلوا تحياتي كل المشرفين والمشاركين بموضوع برنامج الروبوت ...

هل سيكون هناك مستقبلا مشروع نقوم بالبدأ فيه من اول المخططات المعمارية وحتى رسم اللوحات الانشائية على برنامج الروبوت وبشكل معمق ... أما ان الفكرة صعبة وغير قابلة للتحقيق على موقنا العزيز ملتقى المهندسين العرب ...


----------



## oussamaaa (24 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
في البداية أتقدم بالشكر للإخوة المهندسين الساهرين على هذا الموضوع
عندي سؤال
عندي بناية من 3 طوابق
عند إدخال الأحمال في برنامج الروبوت بالنسبة للطابق الثاني، هل نقوم بإدخال فقط الأحمال الخاصة بهذا الطابق (يعني أن برنامج الروبوت هو من سيضيف أحمال الطوابق الموجودة أعلاه) أم أنه يجب حساب جميع الأحمال المتواجدة أعلى هذا الطابق و من ثَم إدخالها للبرنامج


----------



## جودة2015 (24 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك يامهندس محمد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسن حازم حسن (25 نوفمبر 2014)

الإخوة الكرام ...
الأستاذ الكريم محمد عطا...
سلام من الله عليكم ورحمة منه وبركات 
نرجو منكم تزويدنا بمقارنة وافية بين برنامجي الروبوت و ستاد برو من حيث الميزات والعيوب وجوانب اخرى.
وفقكم الله لكل خير...


----------



## ابن الدولة (26 نوفمبر 2014)

موضوع قيم .. جزاكم الله خير..


----------



## علي غليو (28 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله انا برنامج Robot Structural Analysis Professional 2015 معرفتش اثبته على الجهاز ياريت اذا اي واحد عنده معلومه عن كيفية تثبيت البرنامج يفيدني ............. مشكورين


----------



## medoo2014 (29 نوفمبر 2014)

ممكن احد يقول لي الفرق بين حديد تسليح provided و required والتي تستخدم في تصميم العناصر الخرسانية في برنامجالروبوت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## asab1409 (30 نوفمبر 2014)

تسليح required هو التسليح الاولى الناتج من التصميم الابتدائي والذي هو غير مقيد بشروط التصميم ( نسبة التسليح إلى القطاع - المسافة بين الاسياخ - ...) 

أما التسليح provided هو التسليح الحقيقي وهو خاضع لجميع الشروط الكود ... ويمكن استخامه في الرسومات التصميمية ...

في بعض الحالات مثل تسليح البلاطات يشترط عمل required قبل الانتقال إلى المرحلة الاخرى وهي (( Provided )) ..

تقبل تحياتي 
م. عبد العزيز باكرمان


----------



## medoo2014 (1 ديسمبر 2014)

asab1409 قال:


> تسليح required هو التسليح الاولى الناتج من التصميم الابتدائي والذي هو غير مقيد بشروط التصميم ( نسبة التسليح إلى القطاع - المسافة بين الاسياخ - ...)
> 
> أما التسليح provided هو التسليح الحقيقي وهو خاضع لجميع الشروط الكود ... ويمكن استخامه في الرسومات التصميمية ...
> 
> ...


وين مغيب علينا بشمهندس عبدالعزيز باكرمان النقاش من دونك في هذا الموضوع لا جدوى منه 
ممكن سوال لمن برسم عمود وعلية مجموعة بيمات متصلة بة ما بيطلع العمود والبيمات متصلات في node واحدة احيان 2nodes hاو اكثر ممكن اعرف السبب وهل يوثر في قيم التحليل والتصميم ام لا ؟؟


----------



## ابو محمد صلاح (2 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته رجاء توضيح كيفية رسم المحاور المائلة والدائرية وتقبلوا تحياتى.


----------



## mohammed ata (2 ديسمبر 2014)

- فى حالة التحليل الانشائي لكمرات متصلة على عمود ، التلقائى Default للبرنامج هو قراءة الكمرات كانها متصلة Continuous الا اذا تم عمل تحرير للمومنت Release . 
اما بخصوص نقطة Node او 2 Nodes ، عند اجراء عملية التحليل الانشائى فاذا وجدت Isolated nodes اى ليس لها دور انشائى (نقل الحمل بين عنصرين انشائيين ) فان البرنامج يخبرك بذلك فى رسالة تحذيرية وعليك بمسحها ان وجدت . 
.
أما بخصوص المحاور المائلة والدائرية ، فيمكنك عملها كالاتى :
أولا / المحاور المائلة لها شقين وهما :
1- المحاور ذاتها مائلة ، أى ان الرسم يكون على المستوى المائل (مائل فى ال 3D ) ، وهذه يمكنك فعلها بالاتى :
من قائمة Cartesian يمكنك اختيار Advanced options واختيار المحور الذى تريد الدوران حوله ، وتدخل قيمة الزاوية .

2- المحاور مائلة فى المستوى الافقى ، المحاور مائلة فى مستوى XY - (0,0) with Z=0 ، وهذه يمكنك رسمها من خلال الاختيار الثالث فى قائمة المحاور :
- من قائمة Arbitrary ويمكنك رسم المحاور بنقاط الاحداثيات ، نقطة البداية والنهاية ... كما موضح بالملفات المرفقة .
.
ثانيا / المحاور الدائرية :
من قائمة Cylindrical تظهر لك 3 قوائم :
1- Radial - وهنا تختار قيمة المسافة من المركز والى مركز الدوائر التى تريدها .
2- Angel - تختار عدد وقيم الزويا التى تريد مدها من المركز لتقطع دوائر ال Radial 
3- Z - تدخل قيم المناسيب الرأسية للمحاور . 
كما هو موضح بالملفات المرفقة .
* تم ارفاق ملفين ، تم رسم المحاور المائلة فى ملف ، والمحاور والدائرية فى ملف آخر ، للتوضيح وللاستعانة بهما فى الرسم . 
الملفات المرفقة /
http://www.gulfup.com/?dNbT2r


----------



## ابو محمد صلاح (2 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لك مهندس/محمد عطا وجزاك الله عنا خيرا.


----------



## oussamaaa (3 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
في البداية أتقدم بالشكر للإخوة المهندسين الساهرين على هذا الموضوع
عندي سؤال
عندي بناية من 3 طوابق
عند إدخال الأحمال في برنامج الروبوت بالنسبة للطابق الثاني، هل نقوم بإدخال فقط الأحمال الخاصة بهذا الطابق (يعني أن برنامج الروبوت هو من سيضيف أحمال الطوابق الموجودة أعلاه) أم أنه يجب حساب جميع الأحمال المتواجدة أعلى هذا الطابق و من ثَم إدخالها للبرنامج


----------



## ali141141 (3 ديسمبر 2014)

خيي اسامة .. عندما نقوم بادخال احمال الطابق الاول مثلا وبعدها نعمل تكرار للطابق فان الاحمال تكون قد ادخلت للمبنى كلة ولا داعي لجمع الاحمال وادخالها للطابق .. واذا اردت اضافة احمال اخرى الى طابق معين فتذهب الى ذلك الطابق وتضيف احماله ..


----------



## علي غليو (3 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.

هل يستطيع برنامج الروبوت robot تسليح الفريم 2D الخرساني؟ وكيفية اظهار التسليح للفريم 2D الخرساني؟ ام أنه يحلل الفريم فقط؟


----------



## oussamaaa (5 ديسمبر 2014)

ali141141 قال:


> خيي اسامة .. عندما نقوم بادخال احمال الطابق الاول مثلا وبعدها نعمل تكرار للطابق فان الاحمال تكون قد ادخلت للمبنى كلة ولا داعي لجمع الاحمال وادخالها للطابق .. واذا اردت اضافة احمال اخرى الى طابق معين فتذهب الى ذلك الطابق وتضيف احماله ..



شكرا أخي علي على الرد
نفترض أنني قمت بإدخال لكل طابق أحماله الخاصة به فقط، هل سيقوم البرنامج بحساب الأحمال المتواجدة في الطوابق العليا و إضافتها لتلك الموجودة أسفلها أم لا؟


----------



## مدرس أتوكاد 2d (5 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## medoo2014 (9 ديسمبر 2014)

oussamaaa قال:


> شكرا أخي علي على الرد
> نفترض أنني قمت بإدخال لكل طابق أحماله الخاصة به فقط، هل سيقوم البرنامج بحساب الأحمال المتواجدة في الطوابق العليا و إضافتها لتلك الموجودة أسفلها أم لا؟


اكيد اخي العزيز لان جميع الفيديوهات التعليمة بتشتغل هكذا


----------



## medoo2014 (9 ديسمبر 2014)

المهندس الفاضل محمد عطا 
كيف نقوم بنمذجة اللبشة ضمن المنشاء اي لا نحتاج لان نضيف لها نودات واحمال لان الفيديوهات التي بتنمذج لبشة بتكون بشكل منفصل عن المنشاء وبالتالي نعمل نودات مكان الاعمدة ونقعد نعرف احمال وهذا مجهد وغير دقيق ياريت تحط لنا شرح لمنذجة لبشة ضمن المنشاء الله يخليك


----------



## medoo2014 (9 ديسمبر 2014)

المهندس الفاضل محمد عطا 
كيف نقوم بنمذجة اللبشة ضمن المنشاء اي لا نحتاج لان نضيف لها نودات واحمال لان الفيديوهات التي بتنمذج لبشة بتكون بشكل منفصل عن المنشاء وبالتالي نعمل نودات مكان الاعمدة ونقعد نعرف احمال وهذا مجهد وغير دقيق ياريت تحط لنا شرح لمنذجة لبشة ضمن المنشاء الله يخليك​


----------



## asab1409 (10 ديسمبر 2014)

فيديو لنمذجة اللبشة 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLIHiY6h4UQ





تقبل تحياتي 
عبدالعزيز باكرمان


----------



## medoo2014 (10 ديسمبر 2014)

asab1409 قال:


> فيديو لنمذجة اللبشة
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLIHiY6h4UQ
> 
> ...


منور البوست والله 
الف الف الف شكر بشمهندس عبدالعزيز كرمان 
اتمنى ان تبقى معنا في هذا البوست فحضرتك والبشمهندس محمد عطاء المنبع الوحيد للاستفادة في الروبوت


----------



## علي غليو (11 ديسمبر 2014)

علي غليو قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.
> 
> هل يستطيع برنامج الروبوت robot تسليح الفريم 2D الخرساني؟ وكيفية اظهار التسليح للفريم 2D الخرساني؟ ام أنه يحلل الفريم فقط؟


ارجو الرد


----------



## علي غليو (11 ديسمبر 2014)

كيف يمكن عمل بلاطة الهوردي في برنامج Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis Professional


----------



## medoo2014 (11 ديسمبر 2014)

علي غليو قال:


> كيف يمكن عمل بلاطة الهوردي في برنامج Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis Professional



لقد تمت الاجابة على نمذجة الهوردي في التعليقات السابقة تابع من صفحة 1 
اما بالنسبة لتسليح فريم 2d لا اعلم اتمنى من الاخ عبدالعزيز ومحمد عطا افادتنا بذلك


----------



## medoo2014 (11 ديسمبر 2014)

ممكن تعطونا فكرة عن الخطاء instability في العقد ما السبب وكيف نحل المشكلة هذه


----------



## egoze (14 ديسمبر 2014)

يا ريت انشوف كيف ممكن يعمل check punching


----------



## medoo2014 (16 ديسمبر 2014)

عند التحليل بيظهر لي الخطاء التالي 

convergence of nonlinear problem
ما سببة وكيف نتخلص منه


----------



## ودعبدالوهاب (17 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا باشمهندس


----------



## حسن حازم حسن (17 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
عند فتح ملف Staad pro في برنامج Robot يظهر الخطأ التالي:

.(Error:The keyword ROBOT not found (Manual: IV.3.1

ما الحل


----------



## medoo2014 (21 ديسمبر 2014)

[h=2]عند تحليل المنشاء في برنامج الروبوت بيطووول التحليل واحياناً يقف البرنامج عن العمل[/h]لدي منشاء 12 طابق ومعرف البلاطات على انها finite element 
rigid diaphragm لان عندي احمال زلازل وعند التحليل ياخذ وقت طويل واحيانا يقف البرنامج عن العمل ما السبب ؟
​
0










​


----------



## amna05 (21 ديسمبر 2014)

up


----------



## mohamed diad (26 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير يا رب و انا فعلا كنت بدات دراسه البرنامج من فتره طويله بس انشغلت عنه بس اكيد هرجع اتابع تانى مع حضرتك


----------



## محمدهيبه (27 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## halimk (5 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم
انا عندي مشكل في تحقيق (les lisses é& les pannes ) في دراسة مستودع من الهياكل المعدنية مع العلم ان المسافة بين الاعمدة هي 6م وارتفاع الاعمدة هو 7 م و انا استخدم الكود الفرنسي
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## walead4z (8 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم ممكمن تنزلون روابط التحميل البرنامج


----------



## walead4z (8 يناير 2015)

عندي خزان بابعاد 
الطول 7 م
والعرض 4 م 
والارتفاع 7م 
ماهي ابعاد الجدران والاسس علما انه بدون سقف مفتوح من الاعلى


----------



## Fady.Joseph (8 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم ...
مهندسينا الاكارم ... هل في برنامج الروبوت ميزات أقل من مميزات البرامج الإنشائية الأخرى ام ان النمذجة والتحليل والتصميم فيه اصعب ... ام ان البرنامج لم يصل بعد الى المستوى الذي يجذب المهندسين القدامى او الحديثين للتعامل معه ... صراحة ان ارى انه اسرع واوضح واسهل للتعامل معه ... فالماذا لا يصنع هذا البرنامج ثورة على مستوى المهنددسين العرب ويجعله بمستوى البرامج الأخرى .... ؟؟؟


----------



## Fady.Joseph (8 يناير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## kjelban (11 يناير 2015)

ارجو من الاخوة اصحاب الخبرة في البرنامج شرح مفصل جدا جدا لكيفية تعديل خصائص المواد و والتحويل بين الوحدات الامريكيه و الوحدات العالمية في هذه البرامج سواء اكانت خرسانه او حديد او قطاعات معدنية نظرا لان كل شروح الفيديو لا تركز على هذا الجانب و هو جانب مهم و لاحظت من خلال عملي على البرامج ان قيم ردود الافعال و العزوم و حتى سهم الهبوط تختلف عن استخدام مواد مختلفه........و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (11 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
Instability messages solutions 
The structure analysis can issue the following 'instability' messages: 

type 1 - there is zero value element on the diagonal of stiffness matrix
type 2 - there is zero value element on the diagonal of inverted stiffness matrix
type 3 - some values of stiffness matrix element are very disproportional.
The first, second and sometimes the third type of the instability is usually caused by mechanical instability of a structure, for example a part of the structure is a mechanism or the structure support parameters (number, type and positions of supports) are not sufficient. The third type can also occur due to the fact that there are big differences in section profiles of some elements. 
All types of instabilities can be met for skyline solution method. For frontal method only the first and third type can occur. If the message is displayed for the frontal method it is suggested to recalculate the example with the skyline method selected. In the case of skyline solver the number of nodes and degrees of freedom where the instability has been found is precisely indicated. 
Iterative solvers do not report instability messages and the instability of the model may result in slow convergence of analysis. In such a case thorough verification of the model prior to calculations is advised. 
The solution method can be changed in the Job Preferences dialog box (Structure Analysis option).


----------



## المهندس علي حافظ (12 يناير 2015)

اخي من job preference عدل ال meshing حسب الصورة المرفقة . دمت بود ​
​


medoo2014 قال:


> *عند تحليل المنشاء في برنامج الروبوت بيطووول التحليل واحياناً يقف البرنامج عن العمل*
> 
> لدي منشاء 12 طابق ومعرف البلاطات على انها finite element
> rigid diaphragm لان عندي احمال زلازل وعند التحليل ياخذ وقت طويل واحيانا يقف البرنامج عن العمل ما السبب ؟
> ...


----------



## المهندس علي حافظ (12 يناير 2015)

medoo2014 قال:


> ممكن تعطونا فكرة عن الخطاء instability في العقد ما السبب وكيف نحل المشكلة هذه


اخي حاول تغير الـ method of solving the system of quation من job preferences


----------



## Fady.Joseph (12 يناير 2015)

الموضوع مثبت منذ فترة ... وتم المشاركة في بداية وضعه بكثافة وذلك لإدراك القائمين على هذا المنتدى الجميل بأهمية البرنامج ... ولكن أصبح الموضوع قليل المتابعة والمشاركة الكثيفة وذلك لقلة المهندسين الذين يملكون قدرة و معرفة كبيرة على هذا البرنامج .. فانا اطلب وطبعا باحترام من جميع المهندسين المهتمين بهذا البرنامج وخصوصا من المهندس عطا ... لتننزيل فيديوهات تشرح تفاصيل البرنامج المهمة ليس النمذجة فقط لأن النمذجة برأيي هي أسهل شي بالبرنامج ولكن مواضيع تظهر قيمة البرنامج في دراسة التسليح وروسوماته الفريدة ... وذلك وفق الكودات المحلية وكيفة وضع البرامترات الصحيحة لأنجاز هذا التسليح وايضا موضوع الزلازل ... وأرجو ان تكون هذه الإضافات بمستوى مايتم نشره وفقا للبرامج الأخرى كاليتابس وغيره .... يعني بالمختصر مشروع من بدايته الى نهايته أي من أول المخططات المعمارية وحتى تفصيلات التسليح .... وأخيرا الشكر الموصول لكافة المهندسين الذين يتعبون لينجزوا لإخوتهم الآخرين أفكار تسهم في اثراء مكتبتنا العربية .... وشكرا


----------



## المهندس علي حافظ (12 يناير 2015)

Fady.Joseph قال:


> الموضوع مثبت منذ فترة ... وتم المشاركة في بداية وضعه بكثافة وذلك لإدراك القائمين على هذا المنتدى الجميل بأهمية البرنامج ... ولكن أصبح الموضوع قليل المتابعة والمشاركة الكثيفة وذلك لقلة المهندسين الذين يملكون قدرة و معرفة كبيرة على هذا البرنامج .. فانا اطلب وطبعا باحترام من جميع المهندسين المهتمين بهذا البرنامج وخصوصا من المهندس عطا ... لتننزيل فيديوهات تشرح تفاصيل البرنامج المهمة ليس النمذجة فقط لأن النمذجة برأيي هي أسهل شي بالبرنامج ولكن مواضيع تظهر قيمة البرنامج في دراسة التسليح وروسوماته الفريدة ... وذلك وفق الكودات المحلية وكيفة وضع البرامترات الصحيحة لأنجاز هذا التسليح وايضا موضوع الزلازل ... وأرجو ان تكون هذه الإضافات بمستوى مايتم نشره وفقا للبرامج الأخرى كاليتابس وغيره .... يعني بالمختصر مشروع من بدايته الى نهايته أي من أول المخططات المعمارية وحتى تفصيلات التسليح .... وأخيرا الشكر الموصول لكافة المهندسين الذين يتعبون لينجزوا لإخوتهم الآخرين أفكار تسهم في اثراء مكتبتنا العربية .... وشكرا



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCbrS3JK0cA&list=PL2alsh5xXJw3c2j6xkPt65vj0XDXDgAZV
اخي الكريم الاشخاص ديقمدمون دورات مجانية ومامقصرين لايجوز من شخصك الكريم الاساءة او الاشارة بالتقصير او المقارنة بالغير مالم تكن تعلم مايقدموه .. ضع سؤالك وان لم ياتيك الجواب بعدها يحق لك الحكم تحياتي


----------



## Fady.Joseph (13 يناير 2015)

المهندس علي حافظ قال:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCbrS3JK0cA&list=PL2alsh5xXJw3c2j6xkPt65vj0XDXDgAZV
> اخي الكريم الاشخاص ديقمدمون دورات مجانية ومامقصرين لايجوز من شخصك الكريم الاساءة او الاشارة بالتقصير او المقارنة بالغير مالم تكن تعلم مايقدموه .. ضع سؤالك وان لم ياتيك الجواب بعدها يحق لك الحكم تحياتي[/عزيزي المهندس علي الحافظ ... انا لم أقصد الإساءة ابدا بل انا أشكر الجميع على ما يقدموه وقصدي هو التحفيز ... ونشر ما المواضيع الخاصة مثل طرق التسليح وفق الكودات المحلية وشكرا ]


----------



## Fady.Joseph (13 يناير 2015)

asab1409 قال:


> قد تجد الاجابة هنا
> 
> تقبل تحياتي
> عبد العزيز باكرمان


شكر لك مهنس عبد العزيز على الشرح الوافي والمميز عن البلاطات ولي سؤال هنا عن أنواع البلاطات في برنامج الروبوت أي متى نستخدم , deck , Shell , flexiblediaphram >>> الخ .... وايضاً عند تعريف السماكة هل التبويب Orthotropic هل تطبيقه عملي في البرنامج ويمكن استخدامة بسهولة ومتى


----------



## kjelban (16 يناير 2015)

عندي مشكله في برنامج الروبوت 2015 اشكال الاعضاء لا تظهر مجسمه علما انها كانت تظهر في السابق .........توضيح المشكله في الصورة


----------



## kjelban (17 يناير 2015)

https://www.mediafire.com/?ej530pq3qflm71q


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (17 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
راجع ان كان البرنامج عندك updated or no ؟

http://www.mediafire.com/download/7nke6787duizlu7/RSAPRO2015_X64_SP3.exe


----------



## kjelban (18 يناير 2015)

ibnmessaoud10 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> راجع ان كان البرنامج عندك updated or no ؟
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/7nke6787duizlu7/RSAPRO2015_X64_SP3.exe



جزاك الله خيرا .....شكرا على الملف لم استطع تحميله من موقع الشركه في بلدي ..............المشكله كانت من تغيير اعدادات كرت الشاشة في البرنامج


----------



## المهندس الشطيطي (19 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم. بارك الله فيك...سؤالي اخي الكريم كيفية ادخال بلاطة الهوردي الي البرنامج


----------



## mohammed ata (19 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم جميعا
------------------------
تم الانتهاء من تسجيل Session 5 ( الفيديو السادس فى سلسلة تعليم برنامج الروبوت الانشائى ) ، حيث تم تسجيله لأول مرة باللغة العربية والانجليزية .
-----------------------------------------------------
الفيديو السادس يتحدث عن نقطتين رئيسيتين :
1- قدرة تحمل القطاع الخرسانى Capacity of R.C Section .
وهنا تم تناول انا لكل قطاع خرسانية قيمة قصوى من العزوم والقص ، وايضا قيمة قصوى من حديد التسليح . كما تم تناول كيف يمكن حسابها طبقا للكود المصرى ECP 203-2007 ، ومرفق أسفل الفيديو شيت اكسل لحساب تلك القيم .
.
2- نمذجة وتحليل البلاطات ذات الاعصاب (الهولوبلوك) ، حيث تم نمذجة الاعصاب والكمرات الساقطة والمخفية ، كما تم ا]ضا تناول كيف يمكن التعامل مع عدم مركزية الكمرات على الاعمدة ، وايضا تحرير العزوم ( Release ) للكمرات والبلاطات ايضا .
وفى نهاية الفيديو تم تناول الفرق فى تسليح الوصلة بين العمود والكمرة فى حالة عمل Pinned Release او Fixed .
.
We have finished recording Session (5) talking about Hollow Block slabs . Also we talked about Releases for beams + Slabs . 
.
الفيديو باللغة العربية | Arabic version
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUFrhl4JIlk
.
الفيديو باللغة الانجليزية | English Version 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNu7XtZPsM0&feature=youtu.be
.
لم يتم التحدث فى نقطة 1 فى النسخة الانجليزية .​


----------



## eng/mohd hassan (23 يناير 2015)

جميل


----------



## empyrium4 (25 يناير 2015)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## م.بندر الضباره (26 يناير 2015)

اعجبني البرنامج وانا مستجد في استخدامة


----------



## sadekyan (26 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم لو سمحت كانت عندى مشكلة وعى ان لما بحمل منشاء من الريفيت للروبوت بيطلع نواتج كبيرة جدا ولما قللت فى الاحمال طلع ان وزن ال own weight هو اللى بيكبر النواتج فممكن اعرف حل ليها


----------



## المهندس علي حافظ (27 يناير 2015)

sadekyan قال:


> السلام عليكم لو سمحت كانت عندى مشكلة وعى ان لما بحمل منشاء من الريفيت للروبوت بيطلع نواتج كبيرة جدا ولما قللت فى الاحمال طلع ان وزن ال own weight هو اللى بيكبر النواتج فممكن اعرف حل ليها



اخي حدد المنشا ومن ال properties غير ال material. تحياتي الك


----------



## المهندس علي حافظ (27 يناير 2015)

شكرا يا بشمهندس محمد عطا فعلا محاضرات قيمة بارك الله بجهودكم ومنتظرين الجديد ..


----------



## الاغريقي (30 يناير 2015)

انصح المبتدئين باسنخدام برنامج الروبوت لان برنامج دقيق فالنتائج وسهل فالادخل وفيه نوع من المرونة فالتعامل مع الاخطاء اللحظية اذ يمكنك التراجع عن خطوة ومواصله التصميم ناهيك عن الكودات العالمية واللتى بامكانك استخدام اكثر من كود للتصميم في منشأ واحد فمثلا بالنسبة لقانون العمولات تستخدم الكود الامريكي اما بالنسبة للتراكيب والفكترة للاحمال تستطيع استخدام الاوروبى ومواصفات العناصر تستخدم الكود الانجليزي وهكذا في مبنى واااحد .. والميزة الاخرى انه يمكنك تتبع نتائج التحليل ومقارنتها بنتائج التصميم اذ انه يبلغك عن اي منطقة تحتاج للتسليح للحيطة والحذر ..... باختصار برنامج رااائع بالنسبة للمنشآت الخرسانية


----------



## الاغريقي (30 يناير 2015)

الروبوت يتعامل مع احمال الزلازل والرياح وبشكل موسع وشامل


----------



## esmaeelali (30 يناير 2015)

انا بحاجة الى تعليم الروبوت 2015 على شكل pdf


----------



## يكون الجحاوي (30 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم مشكور جدا ع هذه الجهود عندي استفسار في ادخل القيم للبرنامج وهو كيف ايجيب القيم من الكود واخله الي البرنامج ممكن تساعدني انا ضعيف من هذه الناحية واساسي ضعيف جدا في استخراج القيم من الكود ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Fady.Joseph (7 فبراير 2015)

:28:


----------



## Fady.Joseph (7 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم لدي منشأ مؤلف من 9 طوابق واحاول دراسته زلزاليا من خلال الميزة الموجودة في البرنامج 
(modal with automatic definitions of seismic cases)
ومن خلال الكود الأميركي Ubc97 المشكلة ظهرت في القوى الزلزالية بعد التحليل فكانت القوى صغيرة مقارنة مع الدراسة الستاتيكية وهذا موضح في الصورة المرفقة ...علما ان وزن البناء كبير 9927 طن أرجو مساعدتي في ايجاد الحل وهل الحل هوبمعايرة القوى مع القوى الستاتيكية اي ضربها بعامل تكبير (Vsts/Vdyn) المشروع موجود على الرابط التالي : 
http://www.gulfup.com/?MJwtwK


----------



## MedOo NagaRr (8 فبراير 2015)

انا بصراحه بشتغل علي البرنامج بس بتواجهني مشكله لما بحمل تحليل لمبني عليه المومنت علي الكمرات بيطلع مظبوط بس علي البلاطه مش بيكون مظبوط زي المانوال لو امكن فيديو شرح شرح الطرق الصحيحه للmesh


----------



## medoo2014 (10 فبراير 2015)

*ممكن حد يساعدني في قراءات تفاصيل التسليح لبلاطة مرفق لكم الملفات ؟*

ممكن حد يساعدني في قراءت تفاصيل التسليح هذي قمت باستورادها من الروبوت الى الاوتوكاد الانشائي وهي لبلاطة والاخراء حفضتها بصيغة dwg بعد استعراض ال Drawing في ال provided design في برنامج الروبوت الانشائي .
​
مرفق لكم صورة 
ورابط رفعت فيه الملفات ولكم جزيل الشكر 
​http://www.mediafire.com/download/vaw97ssc9lrmdfv/الرسومات.rar


----------



## engahmah1976 (13 فبراير 2015)

الاستاذ العزيز محمد عندي مشكلة في تنصيباوتوكاد ستراكشر ديتيلينغ 2015 كل الامور تمام قبل النهاية يكتب رسالة انو يوجد سوفت وير احدث تم تنصيبه على الجهاز علما" انني منزل الاوتوكاد والروبوت والريفيت 2015 ارجو المساعدة ان امكن


----------



## هايل محمد (14 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً بش مهندس محمد 
عندي بعض الاستفسارات :
أولاً : عليا مادة " تطبيقات هندسية " سأدرسها الترم الجاي في كليتي .. كانت العام قبل الماضي يدرس فيها برنامج الإيتاب والآن تغير النظام وسندرس الروبوت .. وحسب الشرح تبين لي أن برنامج الروبوت أفضل من الإيتاب في التحليل والتصميم .. أليس كذلك ؟!
ثانياً : أي إصدار من برنامج الروبوت هو الأفضل والأسهل ؟! هل مثلاً 2014 أم 2015 أم ماذا ؟!
أيضاً ممكن لمحة بسيطة تبين الفرق بين عمل برنامج الريفيت والروبوت ؟!
وتقبل جزيل الشكر


----------



## halimk (16 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تساعدوني انا احتاج الى فيديو تعليمي لبرنامج الروبوت لمستودع معدني بطريقة المثلثات


----------



## oganes (18 فبراير 2015)

اخواني الأعزاء.اريد منهج لتعلم كيفية تصميم two way slab with drop panel 
كيفية حساب shear with drop pane aaaa


----------



## oganes (18 فبراير 2015)

اخواني الأعزاء.اريد منهج لتعلم كيفية تصميم two way slab with drop panel 
كيفية حساب shear with drop panefddddd


----------



## salaheddin shawish (20 فبراير 2015)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الموضوع 
ونطلب مزيد من المعلومات بخصوص تعريف الأحمال


----------



## oganes (21 فبراير 2015)

شباب ممكن تعطوني رابط للمكتبة الهندسية المدنية1


----------



## mohammed-alsharif (22 فبراير 2015)

بعد ماختار العمود الي هصمم provied بتطلعلي دي الرسايل وبعد ماطنش وابدا بالحل بطلعلي الرسالة التانية


----------



## engahmah1976 (23 فبراير 2015)

اعيد واكرر نفس السؤال السابق الاستاذ العزيز محمد عندي مشكلة في تنصيباوتوكاد ستراكشر ديتيلينغ 2015 كل الامور تمام قبل النهاية يكتب رسالة انو يوجد سوفت وير احدث تم تنصيبه على الجهاز علما" انني منزل الاوتوكاد والروبوت والريفيت 2015 ارجو المساعدة ان امكن


----------



## محمدالسوهاجى (26 فبراير 2015)

الموضوع مهم وجميل ومتجدد .
وأتمنى من الإدارة تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## محمدالسوهاجى (26 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تساعدوني انا احتاج الى فيديو تعليمي لبرنامج الروبوت


----------



## محمدالسوهاجى (26 فبراير 2015)

شباب ممكن تعطوني رابط للمكتبة الهندسية المدنية1


----------



## المهندس علي حافظ (27 فبراير 2015)

محمدالسوهاجى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن تساعدوني انا احتاج الى فيديو تعليمي لبرنامج الروبوت


اخي الكريم ادخل على قناة الاخ محمد عطا وستجد ما تحتاجه


----------



## المهندس علي حافظ (27 فبراير 2015)

محمدالسوهاجى قال:


> شباب ممكن تعطوني رابط للمكتبة الهندسية المدنية1


http://www.megaenglib.com/category/برامج-هندسية/


----------



## shams alafag (28 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا اخ محمد عطا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (12 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم 
عند مشكلة عند تصميم عمود على برنامج ربوت 2014 لا تضهر حالات working &ultimet
بل تضهر حالة daed live فقط كما في الصورة فكيف الحال بارك الله فيكم


----------



## upsalam (16 مارس 2015)

اانا عندي مشكله كل لما اعمل Import لملف كاد وكان السقف فيه Curves مابتظهرش في الروبوت لازم تكون خطوط مستقيمه...المشكله التانيه الي هاتخليني اتشل ....انا رسمت المنشأ علي الرفيت وعرفت القطاعات كلها وعملت حالات التحميل الي هيا وزن المنشا نفسه والبرنامج بيدهاني وال cover وحاله ال live واجي اعمل run الاقي العزوم خيال علمي 400 طن متر 500 طن متر مع ان اكبر بحر عندي 5 متر والبلاطه فلات سلاب ...ارجو ان لو حد يعرف الحل يقولي علشان انا هاتجننن قريب


----------



## khrashy (25 مارس 2015)

موضوع جيد


----------



## khrashy (25 مارس 2015)

رائع


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (5 أبريل 2015)

بجد روعه وان شاء الله نتعلمه من حضرتك وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ويجازيك خير


----------



## MOHAMADAL7577 (6 أبريل 2015)

شكرا لكم على جهودكم التي نقدر ونجل


----------



## يكون الجحاوي (26 أبريل 2015)

مشكور جدا جدا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## يكون الجحاوي (26 أبريل 2015)

ممكن حد يساعدني اكتر


----------



## المهندس علي حافظ (26 أبريل 2015)

يكون الجحاوي قال:


> ممكن حد يساعدني اكتر


اطرح استفسارك وان شاء الله اكدر اساعدك


----------



## egyengine (29 أبريل 2015)

ممكن لينك للبرنامج


----------



## mohammed ata (1 مايو 2015)

During the seismic analysis , we are going to define the slab as diaphram ; Flexible or Rigid diaphram .
.
كيف يمكن معرفة نوع الديافرام - 
How to determine the type of the diaphram .
.
1- Firstly , we assume rigid or flexible diaphram .
2- After the analysis , we compute 2 components ; the story drift (X) and the diaphram lateral deflection (drift) ( Y).
According to ASCE 7-10 :
If Y > 2X ..... the diaphram is flexible .If not it is rigid . 
3- Redefine the new diaphram and analyse again .


----------



## mohammed ata (1 مايو 2015)

تحليل كمرات اسقف البلاطات المصمتة.
--------------------------------------------
يوجد نوعان من طريقة توزيع الاحمال فى البلاطات المصمتة ذات الكمرات وهى الاحمال ذات الاتجاه الواحد والاتجاهين ، وتكون الاحمال على الكمرات عبارة عن مثلث او شبه منحرف طبقا لابعاد باكياتالبلاطات المصمتة .
- لتمثيل ذلك على برنامج الروبوت يتم تعريف مودل حسابى جديد لمثل هذا النوع وهو ال Membrane حيث لا يوجد مقاومة للاجهادات الراسية (العزوم) ، لذلك لا تتولد اية اجهادات على مثل هذا النوع من البلاطات .
مرفق ملف rtd. عبارة عن نموذج لمثل هذا النوع من الكمرات والبلاطات ، وهذا الحل يماثل الحل اليدوىتماما .
قمنا بنمذجة المثال الذى تناوله م/ياسر الليثى فى احدى مذكراته التى تناول فيها توزيع الاحمال على الكمرات .وكان الحل اليدوى مماثلا تماما لنتائج التحليل ببرنامج الروبوت .
.
rtd file for definition for membrane
http://www.mediafire.com/download/qw716cdla2wq365/Membrane_definition.rar
.
الصورة الاتية توضح مثال للمهندس ياسر الليثى بالطريقة اليدوية ، وتم حله باستخدام برنامج الروبوت بعد ما تم تعريف نوع ال Membrane وكان الحل اليدوى مطابق تماما للحل باستخدام برنامج الروبوت كما فى صورة (2).

صورة (1)

.
صورة (2)
​


----------



## mohammed ata (1 مايو 2015)

طريقة تعريف نوع بلاطات ال Membrane فى برنامج الروبوت.
.
الخطوة 1

.
الخطوة 2


----------



## محمود شيخ قروش (4 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم
ممكن كيفية تحويل ملف الروبوت الى ملفات csi (الايتاب او السيف)
وشكرا


----------



## محمود شيخ قروش (4 مايو 2015)

اذا امكن بالصور وشكرا


----------



## logarithm (4 مايو 2015)

[h=2]نمذجة مبنى بطابق تحت أرضي في برنامج الربوت[/h] السلام عليكم
أرجو من الإخوة المساعدة في نمذجة مبنى بطابق تحت أرضي في برنامج الربوت من أجل تحليله دينامكيا
المشكل في تمثيل الضغط الديناميكي للتربة على جدران المبنى علما أن النظام الإنشائي هو إطار (portique rigide)
جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## noas (6 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم بعد اذن الادمن انا عندى سؤال على الروبت الانشائى فى حالة تحليل مبنى انشائى و قد ادخلت ابعاد العناصر الانشائيه ونوعه مثلا خرسانى هل من ضمن الاحمال المدخله الوزن الذاتى للعناصر التى ادخلت ابعادها ونوعها؟؟؟


----------



## فايز قدوم (10 مايو 2015)

هل يعمل برنامج robot 2010 على ويندوز xp sp3 ، لانه لا يستجيب السيت اب له -ارجو الافادة


----------



## shams alafag (18 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## halimk (20 مايو 2015)

انا عندي قطعة معدنية من hea450 اريد ادخالها للبرنامج مع الاحتفاظ بجميع خطائصها


----------



## ranko (25 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم .
البرنامج ​Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis Professional 2016 64bit​http://dl.downloadly.ir/Files/Softw...lysis_Professional_2016_x64_Downloadly.ir.rar

كراك برنامج
http://dl.downloadly.ir/Files/Software/Autodesk_2016_Products_Universal_Keygen_Downloadly.ir.exe


----------



## ranko (25 مايو 2015)

Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis Professional 2016 64 bit


----------



## upsalam (29 مايو 2015)

انا مستخدم جديد للروبوت وكنت متعود علي استخدام الساب .. لما جيت اطلع النتايج من الروبوت علشان اصمم الكمره Manual مش عارف اخنار ايه علشان اطلع قيمه ال Shear انا لقت اختيارت كثيره ومكتوب عليها Shear و Fz .. علي فكره انا كنت مدخل بلاطات Solid Slap انا كل الي عايزه ازاي اطلع Shear 2-2 الي في الساب بس علي الروبوت


----------



## halimk (30 مايو 2015)

halimk قال:


> انا عندي قطعة معدنية من hea450 اريد ادخالها للبرنامج مع الاحتفاظ بجميع خطائصها مشاهدة المرفق 108400



ويييييييييييييينكم يا مهندسين!!!!!!؟


----------



## م /ابراهيم (30 مايو 2015)

موضوع رائع ..


----------



## M.A.MOTAAL (20 يوليو 2015)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ....
عندي سؤال عن كيفية تصدير اوحفظ ملف DXF من برنامج الروبوت يحتوي على تقسيمة ال mesh ،،،كيف لي ان افعل ذلك
واثابكم الله جزيل الخير وكريم العطاء...


----------



## ايمن جوهرى (21 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
باش مهندسين لو سمحتم

عند تصميم وصلات معدنية باستخدام برنامج روبوت 2015 
بلاقى الكود الامريكى غير موجود 
وعندما تصميم عنصر كامل عمود او كمرة الكود الامريكى بيبقى موجود

عندى اكتر من 650 وصلة معدنية لمنشا معدنى وطريقة اخراج الروبوت هتنجزنى جدا
تصميم ورسم الوصلات 
عايز اعرف هل ممكن اصمم الوصلات دى باستخدام الكود الامريكى فى الروبوت
او هل فى برنامج اخر يقدر يشتغل تصميم واخراج الوصلة كاملة بالنهاية وازاى اسطبه ويكون جاهز 
اسف علاطالة 
ولكنى محتاج المساعدة 
شكرا لكم


----------



## احمد الحسمدى (22 يوليو 2015)

كتاب جديد من تاليفى عن برنامج Robot به العديد من الامثلة مع مقارنة نتائج كل الامثلة مع برامج SAP2000 و SAFE ارجو ان يكون عونا طيبا لكم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t509776.html


----------



## أم هناء (27 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
عندما أضغط على أيقونة Section shape أسفل يسار الشاشة لعرض شكل القطاع .. لا يظهر لي شئ وكأني لم أضغط عليها لا تتغير الرسمة
بارك الله في كل من يمر على سؤالي سواء للإفادة أو الغستفادة أو حتى للإطلاع فقط
تحياتي يا أرقى باشمهندسين
أختكم أم هناء​

​


----------



## أم هناء (27 يوليو 2015)

لقد عرفت حل مشكلتي الآن .. وهي أن المقياس صغير جداااا جدااا وعندما كبرت الرسم ظهر .. ولكن المشكلة الآن كيف أغير المقياس؟؟


----------



## احمد الحسمدى (27 يوليو 2015)

هل تقصدين الوحدات ام ماذا؟؟


----------



## أم هناء (27 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله فيك باش مهندس احمد الحسمدي على الاهتمام ... ليس الوحدات و إنما ظهور الكمرات على الشاشة أي المقياس البصري Display صغيرة جدا .. هلى بسبب حدود اللوحة Limits مثل الأوتوكاد أو ماذا ..


----------



## محمد كامل الشريف (1 أغسطس 2015)

سؤال 
عند وضع حمل الرياح هل يفضل وضعها علي طابق واحد بواسطة الكلادنج وبعدين نعمل نسخ للطوابق


----------



## ranko (2 أغسطس 2015)

[h=1]how to analyze design of beams Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis Professional 2015[/h]http://www.gulfup.com/?Hj0m0K


----------



## engomar22 (4 أغسطس 2015)

حزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## nawalid6 (7 أغسطس 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3l6ShH3guVI


----------



## eng.veyan (8 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم ..انا مهندسة جديدة في هذه البرمجيات اريد ان اتعلم برنامج تحليلي وتصميمي للمنشات اتمنى ان تفيدوني وتساعدوني بماذا ابدء اي برنامج راح يفيدوني اكثر....وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## marwan alsagr (9 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،، 
عندي مشكلة Snap & Grid 
عندما استورد ملف أوتوكاد إلى الروبوت ،،، وابدا في وضع الاعمدة ،،، لا يمكنني مسك snap لكورنر العمود ،،، وذلك لأن الروبوت يحكمني بال Grid ،،،، وفي نفس الوقت عندما اذهب View ------ Grid off ،،، يبدا ال snap يتحرك فقط على الريطة المستوردة ويتجاهل العمود ،،،


----------



## sparky__00 (9 أغسطس 2015)

الروبوت يتعامل مع العامود كنقطة (node). يعني ما بتقدر تطابق الزاوية الا اذا كان حجم العامود المعرف بالروبوت هو نفسه اللي بالاوتوكاد. بهالحالة بيصير عندك تطابق اعمدة 100%. لما بدك تدخل العامود بتدخلو على ال center تماما.


----------



## sparky__00 (9 أغسطس 2015)

node example


----------



## marwan alsagr (9 أغسطس 2015)

انا لما استورد خريطة الاوتوكاد ،،، أضع على XY 3D ،،، واضغط section shape بالاسفل ، بتظهر مقاطع وابعاد العمود واضحة وباشتغل عليها ،،،، واستطيع عمل التطابق باستخدام Move ووضع النقطة مثلا 0 -0.10 0 ،،، يحدث التطابق تماما ،،،، لان الاعمدة بتكون دائما طالعة بمقدار 10 او 20 سم عن الحائط لما يتم وضعها بالروبوت ،،،، 
لكن انا اريد اعرف طريقة ال snap ليش ماتشتغل معي ،،، وامسك الكورنر واضع العمود وين ما اريد بكل سهولة !!!!


----------



## sparky__00 (12 أغسطس 2015)

انت عم تاخد الامور للأصعب بتعريف العامود بمكانه الصحيح. بتقدر تاخدو من الاوتوكاد بمكانه الصحيح 100% اما انك تحركه من مكانه بالروبوت فممكن يكون عندك فروقات صغيرة ما تقدر تشوفها و بالتحليل بيعمل مشاكل instability. اما انك تمسك العامود من الكورنر فهذا مستحيل بالروبوت (وعلى ما اظن بكل البرامج الانشائية) لانه يتعامل مع العامود كخط مستقيم و نقطتين اي لا وجود للزاوية في قاموسه. النقطة الثانية بخصوص قرب الاعمدة من حائط الدعم فيك تحرك العامود من مكانه حتى يمشي مع الحائط اذا كانت المسافة قصيرة و تأثيرها عالتحليل محدود. و اذا قررت ما تحركهم فيك تربطهم بالحائط باستخدام virtual beam.


----------



## محمد كامل الشريف (17 أغسطس 2015)

سؤال 
عند تصميم أساس رافت 
نحدد المستوي xy
نصعد الأحمال بضرب الحمل الحي والميت بمعامل 1.5
كذلك نصعد معامل رد فعل التربه بضربه بمعامل 1.5


----------



## marwan alsagr (23 أغسطس 2015)

Sparky 
وجدت الحل وهو سهل وبسيط ،،،، 
تعديل ال GRID عشان تكون 0.005 * 0.005 ورح تمشي الامور فل الفل ،،،، شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نضال نضال جاد (30 سبتمبر 2015)

مشكور جدا على جهودك


----------



## qaisalkurdy (24 أكتوبر 2015)

عاشت الايادي مهندس


----------



## منى انور محمود (29 أكتوبر 2015)

إلى المهندس القدير محمد عطا
ازاى حضرتك قولت ان برنامج الروبوت بيطلع نتائج الكمرات مطابقة للحل اليدوى
انا جربت هذا المثال و لم تكن النتائج مماثلة
يمكن ان يكون حدث خطا لدى لا اعلم ارجو الرد و الإفادة من المهندسيين المتخصصين فى برنامج الروبوت


----------



## منى انور محمود (29 أكتوبر 2015)

http://www.4shared.com/file/dalbaemOba/Structure__1_.html
دا الملف ال حاولت اعملة


----------



## sparky__00 (31 أكتوبر 2015)

The file misses the following: (Meshing, incorrect bar sizes, incorrect material, the structure should be 4 stories, the slabs thickness should be 12cm, incorrect load cases, no combinations). I tried correcting the file as much as I could. Kindly follow the following link to reach the file: https://www.dropbox.com/s/jgct7e8n13bx47i/Structure (1).rtd?dl=0


----------



## منى انور محمود (31 أكتوبر 2015)

meshing is not required when its comparing to manual desgin


----------



## منى انور محمود (31 أكتوبر 2015)

im comparing moments on beam


----------



## sparky__00 (1 نوفمبر 2015)

Meshing for panels is a must in all softwares. Without meshing you won't get accurate results (for moments or any other results). In addition to load combinations


----------



## منى انور محمود (1 نوفمبر 2015)

حاولت اعمل لبشة المرفقة فى الصورة و لكن النتائج لم تكن مطابقة للنتائج الموجودة فى الصورة مش عرفة لية


----------



## منى انور محمود (1 نوفمبر 2015)

http://www.4shared.com/file/9AkqhY6jba/raft80cm.html
الملف الذى قمت بعملة


----------



## منى انور محمود (1 نوفمبر 2015)

http://www.4shared.com/photo/TMPqz5A-ba/moment_my.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/4DoTMcIrba/monent_raft.html
النتائج الموجودة فى الكتاب


----------



## منى انور محمود (1 نوفمبر 2015)

ارجو الإفادة و الرد و اكتشاف الخطأ


----------



## sparky__00 (2 نوفمبر 2015)

المشكلة على ما يبدو في تعريف المواد و نوعية التربة. الصور المرفقة لنفس التصميم المقترح من حضرتكم مع تعديل في تعريف التربة و الباطون. النتائج مقاربة لما في الكتاب مع فروقات بسيطة نتيجة عامل أمان معرف مسبقا لدي في البرنامج.


----------



## منى انور محمود (2 نوفمبر 2015)

ثانى صف فى 20 طن فرق


----------



## منى انور محمود (2 نوفمبر 2015)

ممكن اعرف اية الغلط عندى؟؟


----------



## fahd82 (2 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرا


----------



## sparky__00 (2 نوفمبر 2015)

انا عدلت فقط مواصفات المواد المستخدمة (خرسانة و اجهاد التربة). أغلب الظن أن الخطأ فيها. فارق ال20 طن طبيعي اذا اخذنا بعين الاعتبار فرق مواصفات المواد اضافة الى طريقة تعريف قوة اجهاد التربة و التي عادة يتم ضربها ب120 علما انها طريقة غير سليمة 100%. فلو ان هناك تقرير تربة يعطينا قيمة modulus of elasticity فان النتائج تكاد تكون متقاربة.


----------



## منى انور محمود (2 نوفمبر 2015)

يعنى حضرتك ضربت 14kn*120
و الخرسانة عدلت فيها اية؟؟


----------



## منى انور محمود (2 نوفمبر 2015)

انا بتكلم ان مواصفات الواد الموجودة فى برنامج ساب و سيف هية نفسها المواصفات التى تم عملها فى برنامج روبوت
المثال ينص على مواصفات معينة ودا ال انا عملتة فى 3 برامج يبقى ازاى حضرتك تعدل المواصفات علشان نقرب النتائج


----------



## منى انور محمود (2 نوفمبر 2015)

http://www.4shared.com/office/ty6ASWlZba/selection.html
دا الملف pdf فية كل حاجة فى المثال حضرتك ممكن تقارن ما بنهم او تعمل file جديد لهذة اللبشة و تقارن النتائج
علشان الأستفادة تعم على الجميع


----------



## sparky__00 (3 نوفمبر 2015)

The error is defining the moment in the opposite side to that indicated in the example. you defined Mx=-6000 instead of +6000. Always follow the anticlockwise direction for positive moments. I tried it, the results are the same as those in the example. (Follow the values not the arrows indicated). Regards


----------



## sparky__00 (3 نوفمبر 2015)

Also you might get instability warning. This is due to not defining Kx and Ky. Since this is an example you can set the values to 1 or just ignore the warning. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9bpr9lkvuc42dsu/raft80cmnew.rtd?dl=0


----------



## منى انور محمود (3 نوفمبر 2015)

يا بشمهندس انا قمت بتعريفة حسب اتجاة السهم المرسوم فى المثال 
عملتة + لقيتة ان السهم معوج فى الأتجاة الأخر علشان كدة عملتة -
علشان يبقى نفس الشكل


----------



## sparky__00 (3 نوفمبر 2015)

اتجاه السهم خطأ في المثال


----------



## منى انور محمود (3 نوفمبر 2015)

طيب تمام 
من الأدق سيف ام الروبوت؟؟


----------



## منى انور محمود (3 نوفمبر 2015)

تم تلافى الملاحظات و النتائج مطابقة بالمثل شكراً يا بشمهندس على الإستجابة و المساعدة 
عندى سؤال اخر:
لية نتائج سيف مش زى روبوت؟؟


----------



## منى انور محمود (3 نوفمبر 2015)

سؤال انا عايزة اعمل تسليح اللبشة 6 فاى 16 و اشوف محتاجة اد اية اضافى زى برنامج سيف


----------



## المهندس علي حافظ (4 نوفمبر 2015)

منى انور محمود قال:


> سؤال انا عايزة اعمل تسليح اللبشة 6 فاى 16 و اشوف محتاجة اد اية اضافى زى برنامج سيف


... 
لو فرضنا ان سمك السقف 20 سم
fy =3600 kg\cm2
فان التسليح 6 فاي 16 يعطيني مومنت 6.25 t.m
تشوفين نتائج تحليل المنشأ في اماكن العزوم السالبة والموجبة اذا كان هنالك مومنت اكبر من 6.25 عندها تحتاجين اضافي :: تحياتي


----------



## منى انور محمود (4 نوفمبر 2015)

ما انا عارفة بس برنامج روبوت غير برنامج سيف ممكن كيفية تطبيق هذة الطريقة فى برنامج الروبوت


----------



## احمد تفاحة (4 نوفمبر 2015)

أليس برنامج الروبوت يقوم بحساب حديد التسليح ويصممه (التسليح الرئيسي والاضافي ) ويقوم برسم التسليح ؟


----------



## sparky__00 (4 نوفمبر 2015)

الاختلاف بين البرامج عادة يعود للطريقة المستخدمة في التحليل بحيث هناك العديد من الطرق و الاختلاف بينها يكون بسيط.
بالنسبة للتسليح: design -- required reinforcement for slabs/walls -- calculations, هذا بعد تعريف طريقة التسليح المستخدمة


----------



## احمد تفاحة (5 نوفمبر 2015)

لقد قمت بتحميل المساعد الخاص بالروبوت 2016 من الرابط https://knowledge.autodesk.com/supp...essional-documentation-2016-offline-help.html ولكن عند تثبيته في مسار البرنامج لايعمل عندي ؟ فالرجاء المساعدة في طريقة تثبيته ؟؟ وهل يمكن تثبيته في مجلد مختلف (مجلد اخر ) وماهي الايقونة الخاصة به ؟؟


----------



## المهندس عمار محمد (5 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم يابش مهندسين 
انا عندي استفسار بشان برنامج الروبوت
انا صممت خزان مستطيل خرساني وبشوف انه لمن يصمم البرنامج الجدران بيطلع التسليح كله قطر 10 والمسافه بين الاقطار 
30 سم في اي جدار ولو اختلفت العزوم بيطلع نفس التسليح ولمن دخلت على النوته حق التصميم اشوف انه بياخذ mu=0 وبيصمم للقوة فقط

وفي سوال ثاني هل ممكن في اضافات للروبوت مثل اضافه كودات تسليح او عملها
لانه عندي في البرنامج مالقيت كود فيه حديد تسليح محلزن اقطار بالملمتر ومقاومه 280 و 360 نيوتن/ملم2
ارجو المساعده 
ومشكورين على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## المهدي10 (6 نوفمبر 2015)

راءع


----------



## fahd82 (7 نوفمبر 2015)

thanks


----------



## sparky__00 (7 نوفمبر 2015)

*المهندس عمار محمد* اذا امكن رفع ملف الخزان.


----------



## tamer1435 (9 نوفمبر 2015)

هل البرنامج لديه القدرة على تصميم اعمدة وابراج الاتصالات بانواعها المختلفة


----------



## Eng.amin youssef (6 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم مهندسينا الكرام 
عندى استفسار بخصوص تصميم الوصلات Base Plates فى برنامج Robot Structures 
هل يتم وضع الاحمال الموضحه بالصوره على الوصله ASD or LRFD ؟؟​
وفى سؤال تانى هل فى طريقه تجعل الروبوت يصمم الوصلات طبقا للكود الامريكى ؟؟

وشكرا جزيلا​


----------



## anass81 (20 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع مع الشكر الموصول لصاحبه


----------



## mohajir (22 يناير 2018)

سلمات للكل
البرنامج للأسف لا يستطيع عمل envelope لل combination او ال cases و دا كافي لنقول انه مضيعة للوقت.


----------



## Al_eryani (16 يوليو 2020)

السلام عليكم 
الى المهندس القدير محمد عطا 
عند محاولتي لاستيراد نتائج العزوم للجسور يطلع لي اقصى قيم عند الركائز ومنتصف الجسر .
اريد يطلع لي اقصى عزم موجب واقصى عزم سالب لكل جسر 
سؤال ثاني 
كيف اطلع قيم القص على بعد مسافه من عمود Vud؟؟


----------



## E.Yousrey (14 أغسطس 2020)

شكرا على مجهودكم الرائع


----------

